# Abrir cuenta en Francia y alguna cosilla más



## wsleone (14 Abr 2009)

Os pido disculpas por no haberlo preparado antes, pero motivos personales me lo han impedido.


En paralelo al hilo de los bonos alemanes, pongo aquí información para abrir cuentas en bancos franceses y sucursales de bancos españoles que hay en Francia.

En Hendaya están estos bancos (igual me dejo alguno):
- BNP
- Credit Agricole
- Banke Inchauspe
- Banque Populaire
- Banque Courtois
- Caixa gral. de depósitos (no sé de dónde es este banco)
Sucursales españolas:
- BBVA
- Kutxa
- Banco Guipuzcoano

En todos extos bancos excepto La Caixa gral de depósitos, Banque Courtois y Banque Inchauspe en los que no he estado, atienden en español,

A la hora de abrir cuentas, es un poco galimatías porque Francia ha establecido unas normas o pautas de carácter general, tras lo cual cada banco las aplica “a su manera” exigiendo cada banco unos u otros justificantes, pero en el fondo todos cumplen con lo que manda la ley.

Se pueden abrir de dos formas; como *“residente” y como “no residente”*.

En los bancos sólo he preguntado como “no residente”. Me llamó la atención el Credit Agricole por la documentación que piden, que como como se verá más adelante es casi como ser residente.

Antes de hacer el desglose de las visitas, pongo algo de información sobre cómo se lleva en Francia el tema monetario.

*1.-* Lo que más me llamó la atención fue que no se puede sacar más de cierta cantidad de dinero en metálico al año, norma de obligado cumplimiento para todos los bancos. Por ejemplo, en el BBVA es de 20.000€/año; supongo que en los demás bancos serán cantidades similiares.
Si se quiere disponer de más dinero, el banco envía la solicitud a las altas esferas explicando el motivo para sacar más dinero y la cantidad. En numerosas ocasiones rechazan la solicitud.

Como se deducirá, en el país vecino lo tienen mal para guardar el dinero debajo del colchón, aunque siempre tienen la posibilidad de abrir cuenta en España, hacer transferencia y sacar el dinero aquí. Pero ojo ! porque esta norma se puede llegar a aplicar en España (según me han comentado por allí), debe ser directiva europea según me han dicho.

*2.-* Compras en metálico en un establecimiento con un máximo de 1.500€ (ej. no se puede pagar un televisor de 2.000€ en metálico).

*3.-* Para solucionar el problema de los puntos 1 y 2, se tira de cheques, que está muy difundido. No tiene nada que ver con el cheque de España, es casi casi dinero metálico; la entrega de cheque sin fondos está muy penalizada en Francia.
El ingreso de cheques en el banco
Si viene el fontanero, arreglar la televisión, compras en la calle, TODO con cheque; o también con tarjeta de crédito.

*4.-* Dan tarjeta para sacar dinero de cualquier cajero de la UE, sin tener que pagar ninguna comisión por hacerlo; ni por ingresar cheques ni por otros conceptos que aquí cobran. Tienen una “tarifa plana”.

*5.-* Las sucursales de bancos o cajas españoles que hay en Francia, se rigen por la normativa francesa, tienen su propia identificación francesa, y a todos los efectos es como si fuesen bancos franceses. *Por ello, las leyes dictaminadas por el gobierno español que afecten de forma directa o indirecta al dinero en general depositado en España (neopeseta, anticorralitos ...), no afectan para nada a los ahorros depositados en Francia. No pueden tocar ese dinero.*
Tanto es así, que la banca electrónica de los bancos españoles en Francia es nula en algunos casos (Kutxa) y casi nula en otros (BBVA), ya que se gestionan por separado totalmente, y no tienen recursos para implementar aplicaciones que requieren mucha inversión.
Resumiendo, es como si el dinero estuviese en banco francés (por el momento)

*6.-* El FDG (fondo de garantías) francés es de 70.000€ por titular y cuenta.

*7.-* En el caso de quiebra de un banco español en Francia, el FDG a aplicar es el correspondiente al que se da en España, esto es, 100.000€ en lugar de los 70.000€ de Francia.

*8.-* A efectos fiscales, nuestro dinero depositado en cualquier banco en Francia no tiene ningún tipo de retención. Son los propios bancos quienes envían nustra información al “Servicio de no residentes” en París, quienes a su vez se encargan de reenviarlo a la Hacienda española, que será ante quien tendremos que rendir cuentas. No se paga ningún tiempo de impuesto, tasa o cualquier otro concepto por tener actividad bancaria en Francia. Se aplican los mismos impuestos como si el dinero estuviese en España.

*9.-* No se permiten ingresos en efectivo de más de X euros/anuales, tanto seas residente como no residente. Cada banco tiene sus límites pero rondan de 3.000 a 8.000 euros máximo. Para ingresos extras, hay que justificar de doçonde provienen.

*10.-* Para las transferencias (desde un país cualquiera hacia Francia) se aplica una regla parecida al punto anterior. A partir de ciertos importes, hay que llevar junto con todos los papeles, una carta de nuestro banco en España, expedida por un empleado con cargo de responsabilidad (director, subdirector, gestor de cuenta, ...) en la que haga constar que la cuenta de su cliente es de proveniencia “limpia”.
Si el dinero viene de herencia, apuestas del Estado, donaciones etc, una copia de la documentación necesaria; por ejemplo, en herencias copia de la repartición notarial, en apuestas una copia del justificante de pago a nuestro favor por parte del Estado, etc.

*11.-* Las sucursales españolas, sólo operan en apertura de cuentas de ahorro con la única posibilidad de contratar depósitos a plazo. Para contratar otras cosas (obligaciones, bonos, ...) hay que hacerlo a través de un banco francés.
En la web del Tesoro francés se pueden ver los productos de que disponen. En este enlace están los “BTF”, que es lo que creo más parecido a las letras del Tesoro de aquí.

Agence France Trésor - AFT - BTF

En Hendaya hay una agencia del Tesoro.

*A continuación pongo la documentación que piden los bancos para abrir cuentas como “no residente”.*

De aplicación para todos los bancos:
- DNI
- Ultima factura de luz, agua, gas (no hacen falta las tres, pero si se presentan, mejor)
* En caso de vivir en el domicilio de un familiar, y no tener por tanto facturas a nuestro nombre, adjuntar a las facturas del gas, luz, agua a nombre del propietario, una carta redactada y firmada por el mismo haciendo constar que la persona interesada vive en ese domicilio.
- Ultima declaración de renta

*CREDIT AGRICOLE*

Dan tres opciones, pero por los requisitos que piden, se acerca más a lo que se pide por abrir cuenta de “residente”. Descartado para quien no tenga una choza allí. Curioso también cómo atienden al púiblico en general. Entras y te topa con dos atriles (como columnas de orador) con dos personas detrás y un ordenador, para atender.

a) Como propietario
- DNI o pasaporte en validez
- Escrituras de la casa
- Taxe fonciere (ni idea de qué es)
- Nómina
- Declaración de renta
- Ultima factura de agua, luz o certificado de empadronamiento
Resumiendo: “sólo” piden tener piso
b) Como futuro residente
- DNI o pasaporte en validez
- Compromiso de compra, notarial o agencia inmobiliaria
- Nómina
- Declaración de renta
- Ultima factura de agua, luz o certificado de empadronamiento
Resumiendo: “sólo” que te vas a comprar un piso
c) Como propietario con residencia fiscal francesa
- DNI o pasaporte en validez
- Ultima declaración de renta francesa
- Ultima factura de agua o luz
Resumiendo: estrá claro

Por lo que piden, queda descartado salvo para quien tenga piso allí. No pregunté más

*BBVA*

En el BBVA, no se permiten hacer ingresos superiores a 3.000€/año. Para más dinero, hay que justificar su procedencia.
Para ingresos de dinero superiores a 8.000€ (tranferencia por ejemplo) desde bancos extranjeros hay que adjuntar el justificante expedido por nuestro banco o justificantes/copias en casos de herencia o lotería del Estado etc. (comentado más arriba).
No he preguntado en los demás bancos, pero serán cifras muy parecidas.

- Apertura de cuenta de ahorro: sí
- Apertura de cuenta corriente: no
- Banca electrónica: sólo consulta de saldos; para Septiembre transferencias entre bancos franceses
- Para hacer transferencias desde aquí: enviarles un fax firmado o email
- Posibilidad de contratar letras bonos, obligaciones ...: no
- Sólo se pueden contratar depósitos a plazo
- Cajero de ventanilla: sí
- Cajero automático: no

*KUTXA*

- Apertura de cuenta de ahorro: sí
- Apertura de cuenta corriente: no
- Más requisitos para abrir cuenta de ahorro:
- Si el titular de la cuenta tiene hijos, libro de familia (no le veo sentido, pero bueno ...)
- Banca electrónica: no
- Para hacer transferencias desde aquí: enviarles un fax firmado o email
- Posibilidad de contratar letras bonos, obligaciones ...: no
- Sólo se pueden contratar depósitos a plazo: a 3 meses el 3,35% ; a 1 año el 3,50%
- Cajero de ventanilla: no
- Cajero automático: no

*BANCO GUIPUZCOANO*

- Apertura de cuenta de ahorro: sí
- Apertura de cuenta corriente: no
- Más requisitos para abrr cuenta de ahorro:
- Empadronamiento (no hace falta recibo agua, luz o gas)
- Banca electrónica: no
- Para hacer transferencias desde aquí: enviarles un fax firmado o email
- Posibilidad de contratar letras bonos, obligaciones ...: no
- Sólo se pueden contratar depósitos a plazo
- Cajero de ventanilla: no
- Cajero automático: no

*BNP*

- Apertura de cuenta de ahorro: sí (da el 2% de interés)
- Apertura de cuenta corriente: sí . Sirve de trampolín para contratar obligaciones, bonos, ... Tener el dinero en cuenta corriente no merece la pena porque da el 0% de interés.
- Banca electrónica: no
- Para hacer transferencias desde aquí: enviarles un fax firmado o email
- Posibilidad de contratar letras bonos, obligaciones ...: no
- Sólo se pueden contratar depósitos a plazo
- Cajero de ventanilla: sí
- Cajero automático: sí

*EDITO*

Azkuna, el CA sí puede observar en su balance la gestión de Bankoa, pero nada más. Son entidades totalmente "independientes" (Bankoa supeditada a las órdenes que les lleguen de Francia) en las que Bankoa se rige por las normas españolas y CA por las francesas. En Bankoa no se puede abrir una cuenta como si fuese del CA, y viceversa lo mismo. Por eso los programas de banca electrónica son totalmente independientes, no pudiendo ver u operar con el otro banco desde un mismo programa.

*ADEMAS DE ESTOS BANCOS La Caixa (catalana)* ofrece la posibilidad de abrir cuentas en bancos extranjeros, entre ellos Societe Generale.

Pego aquí comentarios de Belier y Bud Spencer

*Belier*

Ya comenté en otro hilo como funciona lo de La Caixa con SG. En la oficina de LC llenas los papeles correspondientes a la apertura de la cuenta. Ellos los envían a Francia y en un plazo mínimo de 15 días recibes la documentación en la misma oficina de LC. A través de la Línea Abierta de LC puedes operar electrónicamente con la cuenta de SG (al igual que con la del Baden Wurttemberg o la del BPI). El problema que le veo a SG es este:

Cita:
En Europa del Este, los bancos fueron privatizados durante la década de los 90 y principios de 2000. El método preferido de privatización fue la venta -tanto mediante negociaciones directas con el gobierno de turno como a través de subasta pública- de una participación mayoritaria de un banco estatal a un gran grupo bancario extranjero, considerado capaz de reestructurarlo y hacerlo rentable. En consecuencia, en la actualidad la mayoría de bancos de la región -especialmente en los países ahora miembros de la Unión Europea- son propiedad de grandes grupos de Europa occidental, como el Raiffeisen Zentralbank o Erste Bank de Austria, el Swedbank sueco, Société Générale de Francia, Unicredit de Italia, KBC belga, Bayern Landesbank alemán y otros. 

*Bud Spencer*

yo abrí hace unos meses cuenta en Societe, a través de la caixa, y en menos de 15 días desde que rellené los papeles la tenía operativa. Después es un poco coñazo conseguir la banca electronica, y mas coñazo hacer el contrato para operativa en mercados financieros, que es imprescindible para poder comprar bonos del estado francés. 

también solicité la cuenta en Alemania a través de la caixa en el Baden Wurttemberg, pero han pasado 3 meses y nada de nada, no hay noticias.


----------



## geb (14 Abr 2009)

*a través de la Caixa*

La Caixa tiene convenios con varios bancos europeos, por los cuales puedes abrir cuenta en dichos bancos desde cualquier oficina de La Caixa. Creo que se ha posteado ya alguna vez. En Francia el acuerdo es con Societe Generale. El link es:

Particulares - Extranjeros - Ahorro e inversin


----------



## wsleone (14 Abr 2009)

geb dijo:


> La Caixa tiene convenios con varios bancos europeos, por los cuales puedes abrir cuenta en dichos bancos desde cualquier oficina de La Caixa. Creo que se ha posteado ya alguna vez. En Francia el acuerdo es con Societe Generale. El link es:
> 
> Particulares - Extranjeros - Ahorro e inversin




Les he llamado por tfno. y las dos primeras veces no tenían ni idea. A la tercera, la chica ha hecho la consulta y me ha dicho que efectivamente se puede abrir en SG a través "de una oficina de La Caixa"; pero no sabía nada más. Cuando disponga de un momento por la mañana me acercaré a una oficina a ver qué me dicen. Supongo que no tendrán ni idea, pero harán las consultas y ya me dirán. Otra alternativa más.
En Hendaya tenía el SG cerca de donde estuve y no lo ví, la próxima entro.


----------



## juventudarruinada (14 Abr 2009)

Ya se que aquí todos hablan la tira de idiomas y tal ....

Tienes la certeza dada la proximidad de que en alguno de los de has puesto te atienda en español. Ya sea el banco de allí de una sucursal española, como sea banco francés.


----------



## quaver (15 Abr 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> *2.-* Compras en metálico en un establecimiento con un máximo de 1.500€ (ej. no se puede pagar un televisor de 2.000€ en metálico).
> 
> *3.-* Para solucionar el problema de los puntos 1 y 2, se tira de cheques, que está muy difundido. No tiene nada que ver con el cheque de España, es casi casi dinero metálico; la entrega de cheque sin fondos está muy penalizada en Francia.
> El ingreso de cheques en el banco
> Si viene el fontanero, arreglar la televisión, compras en la calle, TODO con cheque; o también con tarjeta de crédito.



Interesante saber que no se puede pagar más de 1500€ en metálico. Es cierto que se utilizan mucho los cheques (también tarjetas, _carte blue_), y es que no abundan mucho los cajeros fuera de los núcleos, ya que los franceses son más de vivir en casas que en edificios.



wsleone dijo:


> *4.-* Dan tarjeta para sacar dinero de cualquier cajero de la UE, sin tener que pagar ninguna comisión por hacerlo; ni por ingresar cheques ni por otros conceptos que aquí cobran. Tienen una “tarifa plana”.



En general, emitir o cobrar cheques es gratuito. Las tarjetas tienen una cuota anual (normalmente 25/30€ una visa), pero las cuentas (corrientes) tienen un mantenimiento mensual relativamente elevado. Las cuentas de ahorro (Livret A, por ejemplo) son gratuitas.



wsleone dijo:


> *9.-* No se permiten ingresos en efectivo de más de X euros/anuales. Cada banco tiene sus límites pero rondan de 3.000 a 8.000 euros máximo. Para ingresos extras, hay que justificar de doçonde provienen.
> 
> *10.-* Para las transferencias se aplica una regla parecida al punto anterior.



Imagino que estos dos últimos puntos están referidas a cuentas de no residentes, pues alguien que viva y trabaje en el país probablemente ingresaría mucho más.



wsleone dijo:


> - Taxe fonciere (ni idea de qué es)



IBI.

Muchas gracias por toda la información y el trabajo de redactarlo.


----------



## jido (15 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, yo hice una cuenta en Francia cuando residía allí, y hace poco vi que mi cuenta sigue abierta, después de un par de años, y con unos 30 eurillos.

Cuando lo vi me sorprendieron dos cosas:
- que aunque mandé una carta para cerrarla, sigue abierta
- que aunque sigue abierta no me han descontado ningún "frais de maintenance" (aunque esto puede ser normal ya que devolví y anulé cheques y CB y tengo desactivadas las operaciones por internet).

Visto lo visto, la voy a mantener por si acaso.

¿Creéis que pueden reclamarme algún gasto de mantenimiento (en el último año no me han cobrado ninguno, y la cuenta tiene unos 30 y pico €)?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Abr 2009)

Sólo comentaros que si os abrís una cuenta en Francia os van a pedir datos de todo tipo. En los últimos tiempos los bancos en Francia son una rama más de los servicios de información del estado francés. Las restricciones operativas para no residentes son bastante importantes (aunque tal vez eso haya cambiado). 

Lo mejor (si tenéis la posibilidad), es residir temporalmente (¿en vacaciones?) y abrir una cuenta de residente.


----------



## belier (15 Abr 2009)

wsleone dijo:


> Les he llamado por tfno. y las dos primeras veces no tenían ni idea. A la tercera, la chica ha hecho la consulta y me ha dicho que efectivamente se puede abrir en SG a través "de una oficina de La Caixa"; pero no sabía nada más. Cuando disponga de un momento por la mañana me acercaré a una oficina a ver qué me dicen. Supongo que no tendrán ni idea, pero harán las consultas y ya me dirán. Otra alternativa más.
> En Hendaya tenía el SG cerca de donde estuve y no lo ví, la próxima entro.



Ya comenté en otro hilo como funciona lo de La Caixa con SG. En la oficina de LC llenas los papeles correspondientes a la apertura de la cuenta. Ellos los envían a Francia y en un plazo mínimo de 15 días recibes la documentación en la misma oficina de LC. A través de la Línea Abierta de LC puedes operar electrónicamente con la cuenta de SG (al igual que con la del Baden Wurttemberg o la del BPI). El problema que le veo a SG es este:



> En Europa del Este, los bancos fueron privatizados durante la década de los 90 y principios de 2000. El método preferido de privatización fue la venta -tanto mediante negociaciones directas con el gobierno de turno como a través de subasta pública- de una participación mayoritaria de un banco estatal a un gran grupo bancario extranjero, considerado capaz de reestructurarlo y hacerlo rentable. En consecuencia, en la actualidad la mayoría de bancos de la región -especialmente en los países ahora miembros de la Unión Europea- son propiedad de grandes grupos de Europa occidental, como el Raiffeisen Zentralbank o Erste Bank de Austria, el Swedbank sueco, *Société Générale de Francia*, Unicredit de Italia, KBC belga, Bayern Landesbank alemán y otros.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/108040-no-rescaten-europa-del-este.html


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Abr 2009)

belier dijo:


> Ya comenté en otro hilo como funciona lo de La Caixa con SG. En la oficina de LC llenas los papeles correspondientes a la apertura de la cuenta. Ellos los envían a Francia y en un plazo mínimo de 15 días recibes la documentación en la misma oficina de LC. A través de la Línea Abierta de LC puedes operar electrónicamente con la cuenta de SG (al igual que con la del Baden Wurttemberg o la del BPI). El problema que le veo a SG es este:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/108040-no-rescaten-europa-del-este.html



Sería bueno conocer las comisiones y condiciones de La Caixa...conociéndolos me espero lo peor...


----------



## Bud Spencer (15 Abr 2009)

yo abrí hace unos meses cuenta en Societe, a través de la caixa, y en menos de 15 días desde que rellené los papeles la tenía operativa. Después es un poco coñazo conseguir la banca electronica, y mas coñazo hacer el contrato para operativa en mercados financieros, que es imprescindible para poder comprar bonos del estado francés. 

No sabía que había un límite anual para sacar dinero de las cuentas desde Francia, me sorprende es información que das. Alguien puede confirmarlo ?

también solicité la cuenta en Alemania a través de la caixa en el Baden Wurttemberg, pero han pasado 3 meses y nada de nada, no hay noticias.


----------



## wsleone (15 Abr 2009)

*juventidarruinada*

En los que he estado yo (BNP, CA, KUTXA, Banque Populaire, BBVA, Banco Guipuzcoano) atienden en español

*quaver*

El punto 9 se aplica tanto a residentes como no residentes; otra cosa es que cada banco ponga unos topes diferentes. En Francia luchan fuerte contra el dinero negro.
También puede que si en vez de cuenta de ahorro o cuenta corriente, es una cuenta de trabajo (comercial) se trate de otra forma distinta.

El punto 10 se aplica para las transferencias que se hacen de España hacia Francia, por eso pongo seguido los papeles que hay que llevar de nuestro banco en España etc  . En transferencias internas o hacia el exterior no hay límites.

*Bud Spencer*

El límite es para sacar dinero en metálico

Editaré el post para que quede más claro, gracias por vuestras aportaciones


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Abr 2009)

Bud Spencer dijo:


> No sabía que había un límite anual para sacar dinero de las cuentas desde Francia, me sorprende es información que das. Alguien puede confirmarlo ?



Sobre el límite anual no sé, pero son unos tocapelotas y no te van a dejar sacar gran cosa en efectivo. En la mayoría de bancos te van a poner pegas para sacar más de 1500 euros en efectivo, y si que los hay con límite de 3000 euros por semana. En Francia hay un corralito de facto.

Por cierto, los que dispongáis de una dirección en Francia, o dirección de amigos, os podéis abrir una cuenta en ING Francia de forma muy simple. Basta que os recojan los dos correos que os lleguen de ING.


----------



## spam (15 Abr 2009)

@ Belier, Bud, y otros que hayan investigado sobre la cuenta de SG a través de la Caixa:

¿Cuáles son las comisiones de la cuenta?
¿Es obligatorio contratar tarjeta o no?
¿La operativa por internet es complicada en general, o sólo para contratar valores?
Por cierto, ¿en qué oficina estaría radicada la cuenta, alguna en concreto o como si fuera un banco online?
¿Alguna otra cosa reseñable que valga la pena comentar?

A mí lo único que me interesaría de hecho sería transferir dinero de una cuenta a otra de vez en cuando, según fluya la situación.
Por último, ¿véis nubarrones en la solvencia de SG? Yo ni más ni menos que en otros, pero claro, nunca se sabe. Y esos sí, tiene la ventaja de que parece la única entidad donde podemos tener una cuenta non-résident online.


----------



## geb (15 Abr 2009)

spam dijo:


> @ Belier, Bud, y otros que hayan investigado sobre la cuenta de SG a través de la Caixa:



Yo estoy ahora en trámite de abrirla. Te contesto a lo que sé:



> ¿Cuáles son las comisiones de la cuenta?



No tiene comisión de apertura y *creo* que tampoco de mantenimiento, ni para la banca electrónica.



> ¿Es obligatorio contratar tarjeta o no?



Es opcional. Puede ser de crédito o de débito, cada una con su cuota correspondiente, claro.



> ¿La operativa por internet es complicada en general, o sólo para contratar valores?



Eso aún no lo sé ...



> Por cierto, ¿en qué oficina estaría radicada la cuenta, alguna en concreto o como si fuera un banco online?



Si lo he entendido bien, es una cuenta radicada en una agencia física. Cuando te das de alta te preguntan en qué ciudad la quieres (yo puse Bayona, porque no sabía que había en Hendaya 




> A mí lo único que me interesaría de hecho sería transferir dinero de una cuenta a otra de vez en cuando, según fluya la situación.



Same for me, al menos de momento.


----------



## geb (15 Abr 2009)

*cuentas en el extranjero a través de la caixa*

Amplío información. La caixa ofrece abrir cuentas en Alemania (Landesbank Baden Württemberg), Estados Unidos (Wells Fargo), Francia (Société Générale), Italia (Banca Popolare di Milano), Noruega (DnBNor), Portugal (Banco BPI) y Reino Unido (Natwest). 

Con tres de ellos (SG, LBW y BPM) el acuerdo parece que incluye la posibilidad de acceder a esas cuentas a través de la web de La Caixa. Pero no sé muy bien qué ventaja tiene esto. Supongo que todos estos bancos tendrán su propia web de acceso.

En mi caso, hize la solicitud de alta desde la web de La Caixa, y al día siguiente me llamaron de mi oficina. Les dije lo que quería y me mandaron por email las condiciones de las cuentas en SG y en LBW (Francia y Alemania). Después tuve que ir a mi oficina a firmar los papeles de apertura, y ahora estoy esperando (los papeles los firmé anteayer).

Eso sí, dudo que hagan esto si no eres cliente de La Caixa. Entre otras cosas, La Caixa certifica ante la otra entidad tu residencia y puede que alguna cosa más. 

Si alguien me dice cómo subir un pdf, puedo colgar las condiciones de las cuentas de SG y de LBW...


----------



## redx (15 Abr 2009)

Geb, gracias por mantenernos informados. Yo preguntaré mañana en mi oficina de la Caixa a ver si saben de qué va el tema.


----------



## geb (15 Abr 2009)

*condiciones cuenta SG desde La Caixa*

Bueno, ya averigüé cómo subirlos. Esta es la información sobre SG (en francés, sorry):


----------



## geb (15 Abr 2009)

*cuenta en LBW desde La Caixa*

Y esta es la del banco alemán:


----------



## ARTISTA901 (20 Abr 2009)

¿Y luego es fácil operar en estas cuentas desde España?
¿En español?


----------



## wsleone (21 Abr 2009)

ARTISTA901 dijo:


> ¿Y luego es fácil operar en estas cuentas desde España?
> ¿En español?




Si te refieres a las abiertas a través de la banca electrónica de La Caixa no lo sé; geb dice que "cree" que sí.

El BNP sólo funciona en francés, pero para hacer transferencias es ir a donde ponga "virement" y rellenar igual que en las españolas. Para otras operaciones se puede llamar a la sucursal de Hendaya que atienden en español.


----------



## ARTISTA901 (23 Abr 2009)

Esta idea me parece muy interesante ,pero da un poco de miedo sin saberlo con seguridad.


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Abr 2009)

gracias por este curro, o sea que puedo meter 8000 este año en san juan de luz o hendaia o baiona.... por banco, sin que pregunten...


----------



## redx (24 Abr 2009)

Hoy he ido a la Caixa a informarme de la apertura de una cuenta en el banco alemán LB-BW. No tenían mucha idea, sólo me han pasado la hoja de solicitud y las condiciones de la cuenta (la misma hoja que ha colgado geb). He enviado por mail algunas preguntas al banco directamente (si se pueden abrir depósitos por internet, etc). Espero que me contesten.


----------



## redx (26 Abr 2009)

Pues esta es la contestación del banco alemán. Vaya chasco. Hablaré con los de la Caixa a ver qué explicación me dan. Esto puede explicar por qué Bud Spencer no ha tenido noticias.

Dear Mr. ,

thank you for your E-mail.

Normaly it is not possible to open an BW-Bank account through a spanish
bank.
The "Compact Online Konto" is a current account for private persons but
this kind of account is not offered anymore by BW-Bank.

To open an account for private persons in our bank your residence has to be
in the proximity of one of our branches.
We are sorry but If there is no BW-Bank branch near to you, there is no
posibility to open an account with us.

For any other question don 't hesitate to ask us again.

Yours sincerely,

Baden- Wuerttembergische Bank
Klaus Rechter


Startseite BW-Bank - Baden-Wrttembergische Bank
Fragen@BW-Bank.de

Adress: Baden-Wuerttembergische Bank, Kleiner Schlossplatz 11, 70173
Stuttgart

Unselbstständige Anstalt der Landesbank Baden-Württemberg
Sitz Stuttgart
HRA 720004
Amtsgericht Stuttgart


----------



## Gamu (27 Abr 2009)

Yo he vivido en francia un año y medio, y tuve una cuenta en societe generale.

Alli no te cobran por nada, como han dicho por aqui, solo una tarifa plana que en mi caso eran 6 euros al mes en el año 2002. Te dan "gratis" una chequera, una "carte bleu" VISA, etc.

Alli NO se usa el efectivo para casi nada, todo son cheques y visa. La mayoria de TPV ,cuando pagas con carte bleu, te piden que pongas el PIN. 

Esto a priori parece muy bueno. Pero a la hora de la verdad no lo es tanto, porque los bancos franceses NO REMUNERAN LAS CUENTAS. 

Caixabank france (que ahora no existe) lanzó la primera cuenta remunerada sin comisiones, y sin servicios gratuitos, y los bancos franceses se lanzaron en tromba judicialmente contra Lacaixa. Obviamente perdieron. Esto paso cuando yo ya no vivia en Francia, pero parece ser que la sentencia judicial no ha cambiado las costumbres de los bancos franceses.

*De mi experiencia con los franceses solo puedo decir una cosa: El que crea que se va a librar de corralitos, perdida de liquidez, reduccion del patrimonio, etc mediante la apertura de una cuenta en francia NO SABE LO QUE HACE. Los franceses tienen una burocracia EXPERTA en sacar los cuartos a los ahorradores patrios, y por supuesto tambien a los extranjeros. * 

¿riesgos? Nacionalizacion TOTAL de la banca, impuestos especiales al ahorro, corralitos que impidan sacar el dinero de un banco frances o sacar dinero fuera de Francia, etc.

Solo daros un dato: es costumbre popular de los franceses abrirse cuentas en suiza para librarse de las ocurrencias financieras periódicas de sus gobernantes. Hay MILLONES de franceses con cuentas en suiza. 

Con eso esta dicho todo...


----------



## Dotierr (27 Abr 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Yo he vivido en francia un año y medio, y tuve una cuenta en societe generale.
> 
> Alli no te cobran por nada, como han dicho por aqui, solo una tarifa plana que en mi caso eran 6 euros al mes en el año 2002. Te dan "gratis" una chequera, una "carte bleu" VISA, etc.
> 
> ...



Ya bueno...pero no se está discutiendo aqui los riesgos de Francia, sino los de España, que son mucho más próximos o cercanos a que ocurran en un futuro (corralitos, expulsión del euro, lo que quieras...) que en Francia.

Se trata al menos de tener una cuenta abierta en el extranjero, y por lo que veo el alemán no va a ser posible, gracias por la información redx, al menos nos queda lo de Societe, yo estoy en trámites de abrirme cuenta primeramente en la Caixa y luego poder llegar hasta donde Bud Spencer


----------



## Gamu (27 Abr 2009)

Dotierr dijo:


> Ya bueno...pero no se está discutiendo aqui los riesgos de Francia, sino los de España, que son mucho más próximos o cercanos a que ocurran en un futuro (corralitos, expulsión del euro, lo que quieras...) que en Francia.
> 
> Se trata al menos de tener una cuenta abierta en el extranjero, y por lo que veo el alemán no va a ser posible, gracias por la información redx, al menos nos queda lo de Societe, yo estoy en trámites de abrirme cuenta primeramente en la Caixa y luego poder llegar hasta donde Bud Spencer



normalmente uno esta mas informado de los riesgos patrios que de los de un pais vecino.

Francia tiene una historia bancaria mucho mas inestable que la española, y eso los franceses lo saben, por eso abren cuentas en Suiza. Desde la nacionalizacion de la banca que planeo Miterrand, a los pelotazos monopolisticos de las empresas estatales en contra de inversores extranjeros, pasando por una increible afición a poner impuestos draconianos a todo lo que provenga de fuera de Francia, y terminando por la inseguridad juridica total que padecen los emigrantes que han ido a Francia desde fuera de la UE. 

Cada uno es libre de hacer lo que le venga en gana con su dinero.... pero pensar que los franceses te van a cuidar la pasta, y te la van a dar cuando tu quieras si vienen mal dadas, es ser algo ingenuo.


----------



## redx (28 Abr 2009)

Dotierr dijo:


> Ya bueno...pero no se está discutiendo aqui los riesgos de Francia, sino los de España, que son mucho más próximos o cercanos a que ocurran en un futuro (corralitos, expulsión del euro, lo que quieras...) que en Francia.
> 
> Se trata al menos de tener una cuenta abierta en el extranjero, y por lo que veo el alemán no va a ser posible, gracias por la información redx, al menos nos queda lo de Societe, yo estoy en trámites de abrirme cuenta primeramente en la Caixa y luego poder llegar hasta donde Bud Spencer



Pues le envié la respuesta del banco alemán al gestor de la Caixa y me dijo que después de consultarlo con su central me confirmaban que sí era posible abrir la cuenta, que no hiciera caso a lo que me decían :. No sé, me lo estoy pensando.


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Abr 2009)

¿¿y portugal???
sabeis alli que tal??? hace tiempo exclavizador de mentes comento esa posibilidad,no se como alli llevan una crisis casi eterna, por mucho que pase sera poco.
¿alguien conoce o tiene cuenta bancaria alli???
saludos


----------



## -H- (5 May 2009)

geb dijo:


> Amplío información. La caixa ofrece abrir cuentas en Alemania (Landesbank Baden Württemberg), Estados Unidos (Wells Fargo), Francia (Société Générale), Italia (Banca Popolare di Milano), Noruega (DnBNor), Portugal (Banco BPI) y Reino Unido (Natwest).
> 
> Con tres de ellos (SG, LBW y BPM) el acuerdo parece que incluye la posibilidad de acceder a esas cuentas a través de la web de La Caixa. Pero no sé muy bien qué ventaja tiene esto. Supongo que todos estos bancos tendrán su propia web de acceso.
> 
> ...



Esto supongo que no es el servicio Unicash donde figuran otros bancos, ¿cómo lo tengo que solicitar en la oficina o porque tengo que preguntar?
Un saludo


----------



## Tio Pepe (8 May 2009)

*Societe Generale*

Pues yo estaba mirando la posibilidad para abrir una cuenta desde la Caixa, pero habeis visto las perdidas de este primer trimestre de Societe Generale. 

¿Que bancos serían los equivalentes a los "too big to fail" dentro de Francia?



> Société Générale pierde 278 millones en el primer trimestre - 1225179 - 7/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es
> 
> El banco francés Société Générale anunció hoy una pérdida de 278 millones de euros en los tres primeros meses del año, frente a un beneficio de 1.096 millones de euros en el mismo periodo de 2008.
> 
> ...


----------



## -H- (11 May 2009)

redx dijo:


> Pues le envié la respuesta del banco alemán al gestor de la Caixa y me dijo que después de consultarlo con su central me confirmaban que sí era posible abrir la cuenta, que no hiciera caso a lo que me decían :. No sé, me lo estoy pensando.



¿Me puedes decir que has hecho al final y si lo has conseguido? agradecería cualquier tipo de info sobre abrir cuenta en Alemania, un saludo


----------



## redx (11 May 2009)

-H- dijo:


> ¿Me puedes decir que has hecho al final y si lo has conseguido? agradecería cualquier tipo de info sobre abrir cuenta en Alemania, un saludo



Pues al final me tiré para atrás porque leí por aquí un informe sobre el banco LB-WB que no lo ponían muy bien . Aunque, ¿hay hoy algún banco o caja que se salve?.

Saludos


----------



## Dawkins (12 May 2009)

Muchas gracias por tu aportación Gamu, no tenía ni idea de eso que comentas.


Si el banco alemán da problemas, de la lista que permite la Caixa, tal vez el más serio podría ser el noruego? Alguien ha probado? que tal está la banca de Noruega?


----------



## Perdida (12 May 2009)

Por cierto si quiebra el banco extranjero donde tienes la cuenta ¿como recuperas tu pasta?


----------



## Tio Pepe (13 May 2009)

Funciona como en España, existe un fondo de garantía. (siempre y cuando el estado no lo salve)


----------



## -H- (5 Jun 2009)

Bud Spencer dijo:


> yo abrí hace unos meses cuenta en Societe, a través de la caixa, y en menos de 15 días desde que rellené los papeles la tenía operativa. Después es un poco coñazo conseguir la banca electronica, y mas coñazo hacer el contrato para operativa en mercados financieros, que es imprescindible para poder comprar bonos del estado francés.
> 
> No sabía que había un límite anual para sacar dinero de las cuentas desde Francia, me sorprende es información que das. Alguien puede confirmarlo ?
> 
> también solicité la cuenta en Alemania a través de la caixa en el Baden Wurttemberg, pero han pasado 3 meses y nada de nada, no hay noticias.



Yo ya tengo solicitada la cuenta en SG, ¿me puedes explicar resto de pasos para conseguir banca electronica y operativa en mercados financieros? ¿me aconsejas poner Hendaya para que me ayuden a hacer esto en español¿ ¿estas contento con SG?
¿Alguien consiguió abrir en el alemán a través de la Caixa?

Gracias por vuestros comentarios que sigo con mucho interés


----------



## spam (6 Jun 2009)

-H- dijo:


> Yo ya tengo solicitada la cuenta en SG, ¿me puedes explicar resto de pasos para conseguir banca electronica y operativa en mercados financieros? ¿me aconsejas poner Hendaya para que me ayuden a hacer esto en español¿ ¿estas contento con SG?
> ¿Alguien consiguió abrir en el alemán a través de la Caixa?
> 
> Gracias por vuestros comentarios que sigo con mucho interés



Estoy en la misma situación que tú, así que me sumo a tu demanda. A ver si el compañero nos explica alguna cosa más.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## terelu (26 Ago 2009)

Buenas tardes,

¿Alguno de los que ha intentado abrir cuentas en Francia lo ha conseguido?

¿es necesario tener un saldo mínimo en la Caixa para abrir en Societe?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## COMSV (26 Ago 2009)

Perdon mi ignorancia pero no se puede abrir una cuenta en Suiza? o por ejemplo en Suecia? el tema no es que me de dinero sino que evitemos el corralito.


----------



## nineu (28 Ago 2009)

Mi experiencia reciente en la Kutxa de Hendaia. Como no residente te ofrecen dos posibilidades:
-Cuenta con disponibilidad e interés revisable trimestralmente (actualmente el 2,70% y revisable en septiembre)
-Cuenta de ahorro a un año con interés del 2,50% (penalización del 0,90% en caso de retirada de fondos antes del año)

Para abrir la cuenta es necesario dni, declaración de la renta, empadronamiento y un documento que justifique el origen de los fondos (vale un extracto de libreta).

Impuestos: al terminar el año fiscal la Kutxa se comunica con el servicio de la hacienda francesa para no residentes, que, en principio, lo debe comunicar a la Hacienda correspondiente. 

El ingreso de fondos en la cuenta francesa se puede hacer por internet (tu banco español te cobrará una comisión que puede andar sobre los 3 euros). Para retirar fondos de la cuenta francesa te tienes que comunicar con la oficina (puede hacerse por fax o por email con la firma escaneada) para que te hagan una transferencia a tu cuenta española (cobran 0,60 euros). No trabajan con efectivo.

Como curiosidad, no aceptan fondos que provengan de la Kutxa española.

Edito: en principio, Kutxa de Hendaia no puede aceptar fondos de Kutxa española (por aquello de no competir con su entidad madre), pero se pueden hacer transferencias entre las dos entidades, que además tienen una comisión reducida, de 0,60 euros.


----------



## spam (2 Oct 2009)

Yo al fin tengo operativa mi cuenta en Societé Générale, abierta a través de la Caixa. Ha sido sencillo, os resumo:

- Solicité abrir la cuenta, desde el Linia Oberta (operando por internet)
- Me llamaron de la ofi, que habían recibido los formularios.
- Los rellené y los enviaron a Francia.
- Me llegó la documentación a casa por correo, desde Francia. Daban instrucciones de llamar a un "consejero" del banco en Francia para formalizar la apertura de la cuenta, y de hacer una transferencia inicial. La conversación fue breve, y de hecho, fue a una especie de centralita. Tomaron nota y dijeron que activaban la cuenta y que enviaban el resto de papeles.
- Por último, han llegado vía correo, los códigos para operar por internet. La cuenta ya está operativa.

El proceso ha durado un par de meses, aprox, porque en mi ofi no lo habían hecho nunca y enviaron mal la documentación al principio. Pero la verdad es que ha sido sencillo y sin tantos trastornos como he leído que hay que hacer para abrir la cuenta en el DB alemán. 

A ver si alguien me puede resolver una duda: ¿se puede hacer una OTE a nivel internacional, al ser titular de las dos cuentas, la de aquí y la de allá? ¿O no hay manera de librarse de la comisión?

Espero haber ayudado. Un saludo.


----------



## currobena (2 Oct 2009)

*OTE y transferencia a Banco Alemán*



spam dijo:


> Yo al fin tengo operativa mi cuenta en Societé Générale, abierta a través de la Caixa. Ha sido sencillo, os resumo:
> 
> - Solicité abrir la cuenta, desde el Linia Oberta (operando por internet)
> - Me llamaron de la ofi, que habían recibido los formularios.
> ...



No se puede hacer una OTE internacional, puesto que es una normativa del Banco de España. Sin embargo, se puede abrir la cuenta con el Landesbanken a través de La Caixa, y te hacen una comisión reducida al estar "hermanados" de sólo tres euros por transferencia. Supongo que será lo mismo con Societé Generale. 

De todos modos, recuerda que debes pedírsela al responsable de la sucursal donde tienes tu cuenta de La Caixa, si no, se les puede olvidar aplicar la tarifa reducida.

El proceso para abrir la cuenta en el LBW dura más o menos lo mismo que con Societé Generale, si lo haces a través de La Caixa. LBW tiene un pufo grande, porque le obligaron a comprar un banco con préstamos dudosos a Europa del Este hace un par de años, pero el Estado alemán garantiza los depósitos y es mucho más fiable que el español. Quizá sería mejor, para mayor seguridad, abrir cuenta en LBW y en otro banco (por ejemplo, Deutsche, aunque también tiene sus pufos, en este caso, de Estados Unidos), además de en el Bundesbank, teniendo la mayoría de tus fondos en éste último.


----------



## -H- (3 Oct 2009)

Para librarte de las comisiones vas al BBVA y pones la nomina con el programa cuentas claras que permite barra libre de transferencias entre tus cuentas, aunque sea en Francia sigue siendo tu cuenta, igual si los de tu oficina no saben leer se lo tienes que explicar
Yo mando dinero al extranjero todos los mese con este programa, total como es gratis es mejor mandar pasta todas las semanas y hacienda ni se entera
También puedes poner una transferencia automática mensual según te llegue la nomina
Lo divertido es cuando te preguntan el concepto, yo siempre digo "ponga diversificaciónd e riesgos que si pongo fuga de capitales queda feo"
Dicho lo cual solo me queda añadir una cosa 
¡tonto el último"


----------



## embalsamado (3 Oct 2009)

Cientos de gracias spam. Iba a enviarte un M.P. para preguntarte qué habías hecho finalmente, pero ya veo que tienes el tema muy avanzado. Espero fugar unos modestos capitales yo también.


----------



## spam (3 Oct 2009)

embalsamado dijo:


> Cientos de gracias spam. Iba a enviarte un M.P. para preguntarte qué habías hecho finalmente, pero ya veo que tienes el tema muy avanzado. Espero fugar unos modestos capitales yo también.



Pues al lío, que ya ves que es sencillo. Y da algo de tranquilidad...


----------



## Gamu (3 Oct 2009)

¿que comisión de mantenimiento tienen las cuentas del LBW y de Societé Generale?


----------



## Dotierr (4 Oct 2009)

spam dijo:


> Yo al fin tengo operativa mi cuenta en Societé Générale, abierta a través de la Caixa. Ha sido sencillo, os resumo:
> 
> - Solicité abrir la cuenta, desde el Linia Oberta (operando por internet)
> - Me llamaron de la ofi, que habían recibido los formularios.
> ...



Hola, muchas gracias por la información, pero un par de preguntas, tuviste que hablar en francés cuando llamaste a la centralita, como te pasaron al "consejero" y te hablaría éste en español?
Y luego, como se supone es la operativa a la hora de realizar cualquier operación, como una simple transferencia, es decir, disponen de una tarjeta de coordenadas para validar, o un sms al móvil? has probado a sacar a dinero via cajero con la Tarjeta, y sin problemas? Gracias


----------



## spam (5 Oct 2009)

La entrevista fue en francés, sí, y pregunté por el "consejero" que me habían asignado, y me dijeron, ok, le pasamos el recado y ya se te enviarán los códigos y demás. Supongo que era, más que nada, un formalismo, para que vieran que había alguien al otro lado.

Para operar por internet, te dan un par de códigos. No te sé decir si hace falta una tarjeta de coordenadas o no, porque aún no he explorado todas las opciones, aunque a priori, no la han nombrado en ningún momento en todos los papeles que he recibido, si no recuerdo mal.

Y tarjeta de crédito, no pedí. Sólo quiero la cuenta para mover dinero de aquí para allá, de momento. Y si me interesa, la puedo contratar en cualquier momento vía internet. Todavía estoy en fase de explorar las posibilidades, ya os contaré a medida que vaya desentrañando. En cualquier caso, lo principal ya está hecho.

Espero haberte sido útil


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Oct 2009)

yo sí tengo tarjeta para operar en Francia, pidela, es gratis.... Ahora voy a ir de gallito un domingo para que me llenen mi deposito con mi tarjeta aceptada


----------



## terelu (26 Oct 2009)

Bueno, las gesiones en La Caixa han dado sus frutos y ya estoy esperando la confirmación de SG.Mi pregunta es, una vez tenemos el dinero a buen recaudo. ¿es buena idea "avanzar" un paso mas contratando productos a mas largo plazo? tipo planes de ahorro, pensiones, etc. Está claro que no voy a meter nada a largo plazo en hispanistan porque es posible que no lo recupere. ¿UN plan de ahorro sistemático tiene cargas fiscales en Francia?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## kaxkamel (22 Dic 2009)

lo subo que interesa


----------



## spam (13 Ene 2010)

Tengo dos cuestiones al respecto de mi flamante cuenta francesa, a la cual no doy mucho uso todavía, la verdad:

1) ¿Alguien ha notificado al BdE (mediante aquel formulario en pdf, que la verdad, no sé ni cómo se tramita) la apertura de la cuenta? Yo no, más por desidia que por propósito; y la verdad es que no sé si me inquieta más tenerla sin avisar y que un día se den cuenta, o que la notifique y algún día, en circunstancias extraordinarias, nos hagan repatriar capitales forzosamente... si es que eso es posible.
En cualquier caso, es una cuenta a la vista, no da ningún rendimiento, así que técnicamente no estoy defraudando a nuestro querido Estado, ¿no?

2) Si un día sobreviene el c****lito, y por casualidad, me lo huelo y ofrezco a mis familiares o algún amigo poner a salvo parte de la pasta, ¿tendré que justificar esas transferencias, y cómo? ¿Y cuando les reembolse el dinero?

3) Sacar dinero durante el c****lito: ¿se podrían obtener € en cajeros extranjeros usando las tarjetas y/o cuentas españolas? ¿Y viceversa, obtener € de cajeros españoles usando tarjetas extranjeras? Parece una pregunta tonta, pero puede haber tantos grados diferentes de restricción del efectivo que quién sabe.

Saludos.


----------



## Txeco (13 Ene 2010)

spam dijo:


> Tengo dos cuestiones al respecto de mi flamante cuenta francesa, a la cual no doy mucho uso todavía, la verdad:
> 
> 1) ¿Alguien ha notificado al BdE (mediante aquel formulario en pdf, que la verdad, no sé ni cómo se tramita) la apertura de la cuenta? Yo no, más por desidia que por propósito; y la verdad es que no sé si me inquieta más tenerla sin avisar y que un día se den cuenta, o que la notifique y algún día, en circunstancias extraordinarias, nos hagan repatriar capitales forzosamente... si es que eso es posible.
> En cualquier caso, es una cuenta a la vista, no da ningún rendimiento, así que técnicamente no estoy defraudando a nuestro querido Estado, ¿no?



Si no recuerdo mal... 

El residente fiscal en España esta obligado a informar al BdE de sus bienes mobiliarios (cuentas, acciones, planes varios, etc) fuera de España a partir de 60.000 Euros. 

Si tus bienes son inferiores, puedes hacerlo... pero no tienes obligación.


----------



## reydmus (13 Ene 2010)

Y que os cobran por la cuenta de comisiones y cosas de esas? Es que si se puede abrir una cuenta son comisiones y operativa por internet, estaria genial


----------



## Dotierr (14 Ene 2010)

spam dijo:


> Tengo dos cuestiones al respecto de mi flamante cuenta francesa, a la cual no doy mucho uso todavía, la verdad:
> 
> 1) ¿Alguien ha notificado al BdE (mediante aquel formulario en pdf, que la verdad, no sé ni cómo se tramita) la apertura de la cuenta? Yo no, más por desidia que por propósito; y la verdad es que no sé si me inquieta más tenerla sin avisar y que un día se den cuenta, o que la notifique y algún día, en circunstancias extraordinarias, nos hagan repatriar capitales forzosamente... si es que eso es posible.
> En cualquier caso, es una cuenta a la vista, no da ningún rendimiento, así que técnicamente no estoy defraudando a nuestro querido Estado, ¿no?
> ...



1)Yo no lo he notificado al BdE, tampoco tengo intención, yo como tú simplemente la tengo abierta con una cantidad simbólica por tener esa via abierta "por el por si acaso". Si me dicen algo, que lo desconocía y que apenas tengo 4 perras en ella o porque viaje mucho a Hendaya ...pero si como dicen es para más de 60000 euros o gente o empresas que tengan pagos u otras historias por importes superiores, pues sí sería conveniente que se supiese.

3) Lo importante es que tienes tu agencia cerca, en mi caso es Hendaye, siempre podrías desplazarte alli en persona, e incluso con suerte que te hablen en español y todo, y sacar tu dinero. Yo supongo que podrías sacar dinero con la tarjeta de Societe en cajeros españoles, serías como un extranjero más que visitas España (yo he sacado sin problemas, pero claro no estamos en corralito aún jeje), y seguramente tb podrías sacar de tus bancos españoles, eso sí, limitado (por ej 20 euritos al dia como le pasó a una profesora islandesa al intentar sacar dinero de un cajero en el aeropuerto de Barajas hace 1 año), y en cajeros internaciones de tus cuentas o tarjetas españolas, pues lo mismo, lo que te dejasen.


----------



## kaxkamel (22 Ene 2010)

Lo subom que interesa


----------



## corralita (25 Ene 2010)

Hola,

Después de abrir una cuenta extranjera a través de La Caixa, ¿es obligatorio ser cliente de La Caixa, o se puede cerrar esta cuenta?


----------



## hornblower (25 Ene 2010)

Mi idea es abrir una cuenta en la Kutxa de Hendaia, pero todavía no he preguntado; ¿alguien tiene idea? ...y en caso de c***ito, podrían bloquear la cuenta o se consideraría una sucursal francesa a todos los efectos?? La pregunta lo mismo podría valer para una sucursal de BBVa en Hendaia o similar.


----------



## nineu (25 Ene 2010)

Hornblower, un no residente puede abrir una cuenta en la Kutxa de Hendaia. Las opciones que te dan son libretas de ahorro a plazo sin disponibilidad y una cuenta con disponibilidad pero con un interés algo menor que el anterior y revisable trimestralmente (en cualquier caso, un interés muy interesante, valga el juego de palabras).

Te pedirán DNI, declaración de la renta y certificado de empadronamiento. Y cuando hagas tu primera transferencia de dinero, una copia de la libreta de procedencia de los fondos.

En cuanto a impuestos, Kutxa Banque comunica tu situación al Banco de Francia, que teóricamente lo debe comunicar a la hacienda española correspondiente. Está en tu mano declararlo, sabiendo que te expones a que te pillen si no lo haces.

Comisiones cero. Y para transferencias procedentes entre Kutxa-Esp y Kutxa Banque una comisión ridícula (creo que no llega ni a 1 euro) que te permite mover el dinero fácilmente. En Kutxa de Hendaia te van a decir que no quieren dinero procedente de Kutxa-Esp, pero se admite dinero de Kutxa-Esp (siempre podrás decir que en realidad proviene de otro banco y poner la excusa de las comisiones, es cuestión de maniobrar).

No soy experto en derecho financiero, pero Kutxa Banque funciona bajo la vigilancia y las disposiciones del Banco de Francia y demás organismos bancarios franceses. Así que en caso de corralito no debería afectarle, ya que es una entidad que opera en otro Estado. Eso sí, el fondo de garantía al que está adscrita Kutxa Banque es el español.

Por cierto, y para acabar, como verás en su web, Kutxa banque, tienen un depósito muy intersante para nuevos clientes o dinero de nuevo ingreso (interés medio del 4% aprox.).

Saludos


----------



## tejoncio (25 Ene 2010)

algunos de este foro se creen lleison born, con cuentas en Francia y Suiza, Bonos alemanes, Oro de la Federal reserve, cuentas referenciadas a intereses de Tokio, cuenta en Moscú, 8 pasaportes diferentes, 4 pisos francos, armas, municiones,...


----------



## Dotierr (25 Ene 2010)

corralita dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Después de abrir una cuenta extranjera a través de La Caixa, ¿es obligatorio ser cliente de La Caixa, o se puede cerrar esta cuenta?



No es obligatorio, ellos sólo son intermediarios que te facilitan o ayudan en el proceso de alta, mandándote los papeles y tal...pero ya después, una vez abierta la cuenta, ellos se desentienden por completo, resumiendo puedes cerrarla.


----------



## imarri (26 Ene 2010)

Una pregunta para los pioneros:
¿ Cuanto tiempo pasa desde que haces la solicitud de apertura en linea abierta, hasta que te llaman de la oficina de La Caixa para rellenar la documentacion?
Gracias.


----------



## redx (26 Ene 2010)

¿Cuál es la comisión de mantenimiento de la cuenta de SG? ¿Hay posibilidad de contratar depósitos operando por internet?

Saludos


----------



## rosonero (28 Ene 2010)

Estaba echándole un vistazo en la web de la Caixa y veo que cobran 50 leuros por las gestión. ¿ O no me acuerdo o no había leído que tuviera costes?

A ver si alguno de los que ya han abierto cuenta en el extranjero a través de la Caixa, o que estén en proceso, lo puede aclarar.


----------



## Visillera (29 Ene 2010)

Te lo confirmo porque hoy mismo lo he hecho. Pero me metí en los bancos para mirar cómo abrir una cuenta en Francia y tienes que pedir cita en una oficina bancaria de allí. Merece la pena.


----------



## Dotierr (29 Ene 2010)

imarri dijo:


> Una pregunta para los pioneros:
> ¿ Cuanto tiempo pasa desde que haces la solicitud de apertura en linea abierta, hasta que te llaman de la oficina de La Caixa para rellenar la documentacion?
> Gracias.



A mi no me llamaban, por lo que fui directamente a la oficina más cercana para que me informaran y me lo tramitaran, posiblemente, según que oficinas, te puedes encontrar que no sepan de que les estas hablando, pero tú les dices que es un servicio que ofrece la Caixa a través de su propia Web, y que pregunten en su oficina central o donde sea, que acaban confirmándote que sí, y que te lo miran...

Y en contestación a redx y rosonero, pues la comisión de mantenimiento por lo que veo en el documento es de 31 euros anuales, siendo el 50% menos el primer año. Lo de contratar depósitos on-line, pues supongo que sí se podrá, pero tampoco me he puesto a ello, a mirarlo, simplemente tengo la cuenta abierta con un importe simbólico (por el por si acaso), y básicamente en la web de momento me fijo o tengo controlado sólo el "compte" y "virements" (cuenta y transferencias) y poco más, si te pones a mirar y sabes bien francés vienen todas las posibilidades como en cualquier otra entidad bancaria.

Y eso de que te cobren 50 euros por gestionártelo me sorprende, no tengo ni idea de si ahora es así, pero en mi caso te aseguro que no, fue totalmente gratuito, ellos te ofrecen los papeles correspondientes (para la apertura de cuenta, el servicio banca a distancia, tarjeta o lo que pidas) que firmas y te lo envían, y una vez todo abierto, ellos se desentienden, dándote los contactos (consejero) de tu nuevo banco y si tienes cualquier otra duda ya tiene que ser con ellos, con los franceses.

P.D: Siempre será mejor e importante que pongais como Agencia a Hendaye, por todo, por cercanía, posibilidad de que te hablen en español, etc..


----------



## Visillera (29 Ene 2010)

Sí, por si hay un corralito, cojo la N-I y saco toda la pasta.


----------



## Visillera (29 Ene 2010)

tejoncio dijo:


> algunos de este foro se creen lleison born, con cuentas en Francia y Suiza, Bonos alemanes, Oro de la Federal reserve, cuentas referenciadas a intereses de Tokio, cuenta en Moscú, 8 pasaportes diferentes, 4 pisos francos, armas, municiones,...



Por cierto, se escribe Jason Bourne.


----------



## wolf45 (29 Ene 2010)

al tanto con abrir cuentas en el extranjero a nombre de un hispanistani, llegado el caso podrian dar orden de congelar cuentas de subditos, y el pais en cuestion, al no ser indigena deberia hacerlo, se han dado casos otras veces, para hilar fino se usan sociedades interpuestas y otras cosas, pero si son 4 duros, no vale la pena complicarse ademas que sale caro


----------



## rosonero (30 Ene 2010)

wolf45 dijo:


> al tanto con abrir cuentas en el extranjero a nombre de un hispanistani, llegado el caso podrian dar orden de congelar cuentas de subditos, y el pais en cuestion, al no ser indigena deberia hacerlo, se han dado casos otras veces, para hilar fino se usan sociedades interpuestas y otras cosas, pero si son 4 duros, no vale la pena complicarse ademas que sale caro



Prefiero que me congelen la cuenta a que me la devalúen a la mitad. Al cabo de unos meses en cuanto puedas demostrar que la cuenta es legal y blanca se acabó la congelación, a ver si ahora España va a poder pasarse por el forro la leyes de la UE.
En cuanto a que es cara, hombre!!! yo esperaba sacarla por la patilla pero si le he de dar 50 € a los buitres de la Caixa tampoco va a ser la ruina.


----------



## Buster (30 Ene 2010)

Visillera dijo:


> Por cierto, se escribe Jason Bourne.



Por cierto, existe algo llamado sarcasmo.


----------



## rosonero (30 Ene 2010)

Por cierto, los que tenéis cuenta en societe generale nos podéis decir qué interés tienen los depósitos? En la web he podido entender que van de 1 a 24 meses con un mínimo de 7.500 euros pero no entran en detalle.

Gracias


----------



## jmoraf (30 Ene 2010)

Todos los productos:
https://particuliers.societegenerale.fr/tous_les_produits.html

en *Épargner*:


Compte à terme à revenus trimestriels:
https://particuliers.societegeneral...pte_terme_revenus_trimestriels/en_detail.html

Versements
Versement unique à la souscrip*tion

* Montant minimum : 7 500 EUR,
* Montant maximum : 600 000 EUR.

Rémunération
La rémunération est garantie sur la durée du placement.
Taux Nominal Annuel Brut : 

* 3 ans : 2,10 %
* 4 ans : 2,50 %
* 5 ans : 2,80 %


----------



## rosonero (30 Ene 2010)

jmoraf dijo:


> Todos los productos:
> https://particuliers.societegenerale.fr/tous_les_produits.html
> 
> en *Épargner*:
> ...



Gracias. Estuve trasteando por la web con mi francés de EGB y no llegué hasta ahí.
La única pega es que son períodos muy largos y he llegado a encontrar unos "_Compte à terme Trésorerie_" que son de 1 a 24 meses pero ni siquiera en _details_ entran en materia, a no ser que yo no sea capaz de verlo :|

Si le puedes echar un ojo, este es el enlace: https://particuliers.societegenerale.fr/epargner/par_type_de_placements/comptes_termes/compte_terme_tresorerie/en_detail.html


----------



## jmoraf (30 Ene 2010)

no cita el interés:


> *Rémunération*
> 
> * Une rémunération garantie dès la souscrip*tion pour la durée du placement,
> * En fonction des conditions, au jour le jour, du marché monétaire,
> * Contactez une agence Société Générale pour connaître les conditions applicables à la souscrip*tion.



supongo que cada oficina tendrá cierta libertad en fijar el interés; de todas maneras, vistas las otras remuneraciones (para importes mayores y a más largo plazo), no puede ser ninguna maravilla.. se paga interés sobre los intereses recibidos.


----------



## tejoncio (30 Ene 2010)

tejoncio dijo:


> algunos de este foro se creen lleison born, con cuentas en Francia y Suiza, Bonos alemanes, Oro de la Federal reserve, cuentas referenciadas a intereses de Tokio, cuenta en Moscú, 8 pasaportes diferentes, 4 pisos francos, armas, municiones,...






Visillera dijo:


> Por cierto, se escribe Jason Bourne.







Buster dijo:


> Por cierto, existe algo llamado sarcasmo.




eso es, buster.
sarcasmo...
pero es visillera, que te vas a esperar...


----------



## kingzink (30 Ene 2010)

Extraido de la web de Societe General:
https://particuliers.societegenerale.fr/clientele_internationale/esp/usted_se_instala_en_francia/abrir_una_cuenta.html 




> Al abrir una cuenta deberá presentar la siguiente documentación:
> un documento de identidad en vigor (carnet de identidad, pasaporte, tarjeta de residencia)
> el original de un justificante de su domicilio *en Francia* con menos de tres meses de antigüedad (recibo de alquiler, factura de EDF/GDF o del teléfono fijo...) *o en el extranjero*



¿Sabe alguien si eso significa que con ir a Francia (Hendaya) presentar el DNI y un certificado de empadronamiento ya te abren la cuenta?


----------



## Visillera (30 Ene 2010)

Haz caso arriba y hazte cliente de la Caixa. Te abres la cuenta y luego la cierras. Normalmente tienes que pedir cita previa para ir al banco y abrir una cuenta. No es como en España, que desde Internet puedes hacerlo.

Ya tengo la documentación: la factura del teléfono, el DNI y el lunes pediré el certificado de empadronamiento.

Te cobran 50 euros por la gestión. No sé cuánto te costará desplazarte hasta Hendaya.


----------



## kingzink (30 Ene 2010)

Ya estoy en proceso de apertura de cuenta de lacaixa

pero como vivo a 70 km....


----------



## Furby (30 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> ..., a ver si ahora España va a poder pasarse por el forro la leyes de la UE.



Lo hace más de lo que mucha gente cree, especialmente en la aplicación de las directivas comunitarias.

La UE es todavía un ente débil con un poder coercitivo sobre los estados moderadamente limitado.


----------



## random8429 (31 Ene 2010)

Pues aquí otro más que va a abrir cuenta en SG a través de La Caixa. La semana que viene iniciaré las gestiones. Hace meses que le estoy dando vueltas al tema, y con el rumbo que está tomando la situación creo que ha llegado el momento de no esperar más y hacerlo.

Una vez que tenga la cuenta mi intención es utilizar operativa online, obtener una tarjeta de débito y poner parte del dinero en un plazo fijo a 3 o 6 meses.

Ya os contaré.

PD: Una duda, ¿Hacienda puede meter mano en esa cuenta francesa para, por ejemplo, cobrarse una multa impagada?.


----------



## redx (31 Ene 2010)

random8429 dijo:


> Pues aquí otro más que va a abrir cuenta en SG a través de La Caixa. La semana que viene iniciaré las gestiones. Hace meses que le estoy dando vueltas al tema, y con el rumbo que está tomando la situación creo que ha llegado el momento de no esperar más y hacerlo.
> 
> Una vez que tenga la cuenta mi intención es utilizar operativa online, obtener una tarjeta de débito y poner parte del dinero en un plazo fijo a 3 o 6 meses.
> 
> ...



Gracias por mantenernos informados. Por cierto, ¿sabes algo de los 50 euros que dicen que ahora cobran por la tramitación? Yo en la página de la Caixa no he visto nada...


----------



## wolf45 (31 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Prefiero que me congelen la cuenta a que me la devalúen a la mitad. Al cabo de unos meses en cuanto puedas demostrar que la cuenta es legal y blanca se acabó la congelación, a ver si ahora España va a poder pasarse por el forro la leyes de la UE.
> En cuanto a que es cara, hombre!!! yo esperaba sacarla por la patilla pero si le he de dar 50 € a los buitres de la Caixa tampoco va a ser la ruina.





no amigo, No se trata de que SOLO la congelen, si no de que te la cambien a la nueva moneda, y hagan lo que quieran con ella, por otra parte,,, Por que usar a los vampiros de la Caixa???,,,, hazlo tu directamente por internet con el DB, en Alemania, sin moverte de casa, hay un hilo abierto al respecto, y es muy sencillo, pero en aleman o Ingles, ellos intentan enviar todo en Ingles, incluso puedes comprar bonos alemanes directamente, creeme, pasa de la caixa, son unos bandidos


----------



## rosonero (31 Ene 2010)

wolf45 dijo:


> no amigo, No se trata de que SOLO la congelen, si no de que te la cambien a la nueva moneda, y hagan lo que quieran con ella, por otra parte,,, Por que usar a los vampiros de la Caixa???,,,, hazlo tu directamente por internet con el DB, en Alemania, sin moverte de casa, hay un hilo abierto al respecto, y es muy sencillo, pero en aleman o Ingles, ellos intentan enviar todo en Ingles, incluso puedes comprar bonos alemanes directamente, creeme, pasa de la caixa, son unos bandidos



Una cuenta francesa en euros me la van a pasar a neopesetas : No creo que el gobierno que tuviera que soportar el desprestigio de la salida del euro estuviera para dar órdenes más allá de sus fronteras, y si las da que le hicieren caso y si le hicieren caso que no fuera reclamable ante la UE.
De todas maneras mejor ponérselo dfícil, en cuanto al hilo de abrir cuenta en Alemania creo que había un paso que te hacía pasar por el consulado para confirmar tu identidad, así que tan sencillo no es.
A mi también me revienta tratar con la caixa y darles 50 eurapios pero no se puede negar que la opción más sencilla.

*Para redx.* Si intentas completar lo de abrir cuenta en el extranjero verás una linea arriba que te informa de los susocichos 50 euros por las gestiones, lo que me hace pensar que la caixa está recibiendo muchas peticiones y ha decidido pasar a sacar tajada.


----------



## Aniditiz (31 Ene 2010)

wolf45 dijo:


> no amigo, No se trata de que SOLO la congelen, si no de que te la cambien a la nueva moneda, y hagan lo que quieran con ella, por otra parte,,, Por que usar a los vampiros de la Caixa???,,,, hazlo tu directamente por internet con el DB, en Alemania, sin moverte de casa, hay un hilo abierto al respecto, y es muy sencillo, pero en aleman o Ingles, ellos intentan enviar todo en Ingles, incluso puedes comprar bonos alemanes directamente, creeme, pasa de la caixa, son unos bandidos



Hola Wolf45:
¿Podrías poner el enlace a susodicho hilo?
Gracias de _antebrazo_.


----------



## wolf45 (31 Ene 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Una cuenta francesa en euros me la van a pasar a neopesetas : No creo que el gobierno que tuviera que soportar el desprestigio de la salida del euro estuviera para dar órdenes más allá de sus fronteras, y si las da que le hicieren caso y si le hicieren caso que no fuera reclamable ante la UE.
> De todas maneras mejor ponérselo dfícil, en cuanto al hilo de abrir cuenta en Alemania creo que había un paso que te hacía pasar por el consulado para confirmar tu identidad, así que tan sencillo no es.
> A mi también me revienta tratar con la caixa y darles 50 eurapios pero no se puede negar que la opción más sencilla.
> 
> *Para redx.* Si intentas completar lo de abrir cuenta en el extranjero verás una linea arriba que te informa de los susocichos 50 euros por las gestiones, lo que me hace pensar que la caixa está recibiendo muchas peticiones y ha decidido pasar a sacar tajada.




no pasa nada, por ir al consulado, incluso si encuentras una oficina española del Db, que saben de que va el tema te lo hacen, solo es verificar que eres tu realemente con pasaporte o dni, no es nada complicado, por mi parte, no es solo por los 50 eur de la caixa, es que NO ME FIO de ningun banquito, para estos tema, mejor trato directo, eso si, Speak english, Spracht Deutch??


Os dais cuenta por que los idiomas siempre han sido la asignatura pendiente en españa???

Te abren los ojos, la mente y las fronteras, mejor no aprenderlos


----------



## wolf45 (31 Ene 2010)

Aniditiz dijo:


> Hola Wolf45:
> ¿Podrías poner el enlace a susodicho hilo?
> Gracias de _antebrazo_.





no se si era este:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ativas/53888-como-comprar-bonos-alemanes.html


pero los tramites son MUY sencillos, solo requieren un poco de idiomas, intentan enviartelo todoen Ingles, pero a veces solo es en Aleman, pero es muy facil, te abres cuenat en Alemania, y actop seguido, tratas con el Tesoro Aleman, y compras bonos, o lo que quieras, pero sobre todo IDIOMAS,IDIOMAS, esta es la clave, por eso nadie se ha preocupado en este pais de esto.

Te pediran la verificacion de personalidad, si se enrollan en un oficina del DB, adelante, busca una de zona 'bien' de tu ciudad, si no, consulado con dni y/o pasaporte, te sellaran conforme eres quien dices ser, y ya esta, las cosas son mas faciles de lo que la gente cree, y creeme, pasa de Caixas, aparte de ladrones, lo mas seguro traidores en caso de problemas, no quiero NADA vinculado a ellos.

vosotros mismos, buscad hilos que hay muchos

saludos: WOlf


----------



## Aniditiz (31 Ene 2010)

Mil gracias.


----------



## Gamu (2 Feb 2010)

wolf45 dijo:


> no amigo, No se trata de que SOLO la congelen, si no de que te la cambien a la nueva moneda, y hagan lo que quieran con ella, por otra parte,,, Por que usar a los vampiros de la Caixa???,,,, hazlo tu directamente por internet con el DB, en Alemania, sin moverte de casa, hay un hilo abierto al respecto, y es muy sencillo, pero en aleman o Ingles, ellos intentan enviar todo en Ingles, incluso puedes comprar bonos alemanes directamente, creeme, pasa de la caixa, son unos bandidos



Si hombre si, ahora mismo veo a los ingenieros informáticos de Societé Generale preparando un proceso que cambie SOLO las divisas de las cuentas corrientes de los ciudadanos españoles.

Para empezar, dudo que eso fuera posible técnicamente, porque en muchos bancos ni siquiera se discrimina a los clientes por nacionalidad, extranjero o nacional y punto. 

Y aún así, ni la legislación europea lo permite, ni el gobierno español tiene ninguna competencia en suelo francés, y tu abres una cuenta en una oficina en Francia (o Alemania). 

Por otro lado, La Caixa te facilita el asunto, pero luego tu tienes que hablar con tu conseiller de la societe generale para que te envíe todo el papeleo, las claves, la chequera (gratuita), etc. La Caixa no tiene ningun poder sobre tu cuenta en societé generale, solo la chica que se encarga del papeleo sabe cual es tu número de cuenta de efectivo. Si luego abres un livret A o una cuenta remunerada no conocen ni el número ni na de na. 

Reconozco que Alemania puede ser más fiable que Francia, pero también es cierto que la población alemana está más envejecida. Si sigues a Edward Hugh, parece que Francia podría salir algo mejor de la crisis. Para mí es fundamental la cercanía de Barcelona (donde resido) a Francia. Si quisiera ir a alemania a por la pasta tendría que pillar un avión, pero a Francia me acerco en un plis en coche. Parece una tontería, pero en caso de corralitos o similares habría que ver si te dejan transferir la pasta a España y sacar el efectivo... mucho mejor tener la posibilidad fácil de sacar el dinero en una sucursal bancaria. 

Además, muchas agencias de Societe general abren el sábado, con lo que puedes pasarte un fin de semana a conocer a tu "consejero financiero", o mover la pasta sin pedir dias libres.

PD: no cobro comisión ni de lacaixa ni de societe generale.


----------



## kokoliso1 (2 Feb 2010)

Personalmente me fío poco de los Franceses. Y huele mal el tema del minicorralito de facto que contáis (lo de los 1500 euros por semana máximo etc...)).

No tengo ahorros suficientes para que merezca la pena el esfuerzo pero si estuviera en vuestra situación miraría lo que hay en Gibraltar, ahi os atienden en Andaluz y encima con lo piratas que son no creo que informen a nuestra hacienda publica de nada.


----------



## TontoElUltimo (4 Feb 2010)

Bueno, en vista de que en los ultimos dias la cosa se acelera, me he decidido a abrir la cuenta en Francia a traves de la caixa. Ya tengo los papeles para abrir la cuenta, pero tengo una duda. En el impreso de conditions particulieres d'adhesion me piden entre otras cosas:

Pays de residence fiscale. Pongo España, para tributar en España. En este no tengo duda.

Pays de residence monetaire. Este es el que me tiene mosca. Sabeis que quiere decir (ademas de la obvia traduccion). Dos personas (una de la caixa) me han dicho que es el pais donde generas tus ingresos. ¿Alguien sabe exactamente que es el pays de residence monetaire?


----------



## Gamu (4 Feb 2010)

TontoElUltimo dijo:


> Bueno, en vista de que en los ultimos dias la cosa se acelera, me he decidido a abrir la cuenta en Francia a traves de la caixa. Ya tengo los papeles para abrir la cuenta, pero tengo una duda. En el impreso de conditions particulieres d'adhesion me piden entre otras cosas:
> 
> Pays de residence fiscale. Pongo España, para tributar en España. En este no tengo duda.
> 
> Pays de residence monetaire. Este es el que me tiene mosca. Sabeis que quiere decir (ademas de la obvia traduccion). Dos personas (una de la caixa) me han dicho que es el pais donde generas tus ingresos. ¿Alguien sabe exactamente que es el pays de residence monetaire?



Hombre, yo puse también Espagne. Porque es obvio que si vives, curras, generas ingresos, etc todo en España, pues tu pais de residencia monetaria será España. ¿que vas a poner sino?


----------



## random8429 (4 Feb 2010)

Yo ya tengo la documentación de solicitud, no me han dicho nada de que cobren comisión. La mayoría de los documentos están solo en francés así que me esta tomando mucho tiempo enterarme de lo que pone, porque no tengo ni idea de francés. En cuanto termine de leerlos iniciaré los tramites.


----------



## spam (5 Feb 2010)

Me auto-quoteo una duda que ya posteé páginas atrás y se quedó en el aire, a ver si alguien sabe respondérmela:



spam dijo:


> 2) Si un día sobreviene el c****lito, y por casualidad, me lo huelo y ofrezco a mis familiares o algún amigo poner a salvo parte de su pasta en mi cuenta francesa, ¿tendré que justificar esas transferencias, y cómo? ¿Y cuando les reembolse el dinero, idem?



Gracias de antebrazo.

Edito: por cierto, a todo esto, ¿cómo se hace para dar parte al BdE de que tienes una cuenta en el extranjero? Porque he leído que si haces una transferencia de 3000€ o más, se les notifica, y entonces, harán preguntas...
¿Es preferible notificar la cuenta al BdE o no?


----------



## excorpia (5 Feb 2010)

No sé en donde he leido que el banco le dice a la hacienda Francesa que tienes una cuenta abierta ahi y ellos avisan a la hacienda española con lo que no tendrías que hacer nada.


----------



## Lonchafina (5 Feb 2010)

Jodo, pues sí que es fácil abrir una cuenta en SG con la caixa. Yo hace unos meses que tengo una cuenta con la linea abierta de la caixa. No sabía que te cobraban 50 euros por ello, pero bueno, si por 50 euros salvas muchos más euros puede que sean los 50 euros mejor gastados.

Ya he hecho la petición de apertura de cuenta en DB y en ING bélgica, pero estoy a la espera de que me digan algo. Puede que espere hasta el lunes, y si en esos 2 no me dicen nada me abro una cuenta en SG a través de la caixa.


----------



## Gamu (5 Feb 2010)

spam dijo:


> Me auto-quoteo una duda que ya posteé páginas atrás y se quedó en el aire, a ver si alguien sabe respondérmela:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo depende....

Si tienes una cuenta común (ambos sois titulares) en España con esos familiares, entonces si podrías hacer la transferencia y decir que el dinero "es tuyo".

Si no teneis cuentas comunes, cualquier transferencia se "debería" considerar una donación patrimonial (como las herencias), o un prestamo (con lo que el estado obligaría a ambos a contabilizarlo como si estuvieras pagando el interes legal del dinero por ese dinero, ahora mismo un 4%).

Yo con mis padres tengo una cuenta común, si necesitan salvar sus ahorros primero harán una transferencia a esa cuenta, y luego haré la transferencia desde ahí a Francia como si el dinero fuera mio. Es lo más sencillo y es dificil de perseguir, porque si en dos cuentas figura el mismo titular, cualquier movimiento de dinero se considera traspaso, no transferencia y "creo" que la información de los traspasos no se envía al banco de España (imaginad que el BdE tuviera que supervisar cada vez que una empresa mueve dinero entre sus cuentas...)


----------



## spam (5 Feb 2010)

Joder, pues si he de dar de alta como titular a cada familiar o amigo a quien le pueda hacer un favor en un momento determinado...
¿Puede ser un marrón que me hagan transferencias, o que yo les haga a ellos?


----------



## rosonero (6 Feb 2010)

Aquí uno más que se pasará el fin de semana rellenando la apertura de cuenta en SG a través de la Caixa. Ya que somos unos cuantos que estamos en ello este hilo nos puede servir para comentar y solucionar cuestiones referentes a ello.

Pd. Gamu, te vamos a sablear 

1) Qué coño es lo del JAZZ? interesa? No, ¿no?
2) Interesa chequera? En la vida la he hecho servir pero como es gratis 
3) Interesa tarjeta de débito? (33 € año, 50% el primero) 
4) Alguien que tenga ya la cuenta y tarjeta y haya intentado sacar en un cajero para saber que le cobran de comisión?
5) Alguien que tenga cuenta ha intentado o sabe que valen las transferencias online desde la cuenta?

Gracias de _antebrazo_


----------



## belier (6 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Aquí uno más que se pasará el fin de semana rellenando la apertura de cuenta en SG a través de la Caixa. Ya que somos unos cuantos que estamos en ello este hilo nos puede servir para comentar y solucionar cuestiones referentes a ello.
> 
> Pd. Gamu, te vamos a sablear
> 
> ...



Interesa y mucho...


----------



## rosonero (6 Feb 2010)

Y otra cosita si no es alto secreto 
Los que estáis más cerca de la frontera por Cataluña ¿ cual es la oficina más cercana a la frontera? ¿ Céret?

Gamu, sabemos que andas por ahí !!!! No te hagas de rogar


----------



## Dotierr (6 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Aquí uno más que se pasará el fin de semana rellenando la apertura de cuenta en SG a través de la Caixa. Ya que somos unos cuantos que estamos en ello este hilo nos puede servir para comentar y solucionar cuestiones referentes a ello.
> 
> Pd. Gamu, te vamos a sablear
> 
> ...



Lo de Jazz no me acuerdo que era, no sé si algún tipo de seguro u otra historia, yo sólo me centré en lo básico, apertura de la cuenta, contratación del servicio banca a distancia, y tarjeta débito normal Carte Blue Visa, yo pasé de chequeras, con eso me era suficiente.
Yo he sacado una vez del cajero, en concreto en uno del BBVA de Visa, y no me han cobrado nada, creo recordar que para retiradas de cajero en zona euro eran las 4 primeras gratis al mes, a partir de ahí un euro, pero no me acuerdo bien, y también hize una transferencia y no me cobraron nada, no te puedo decir más, esa es mi breve experiencia con Societe de momento, si uno se pone a investigar y traducir pues tendrá sus cuentas renumeradas, depósitos y demás historias, pero como lo que tengo en la cuenta es una cantidad simbólica no me preocupo mucho de momento.


----------



## Visillera (7 Feb 2010)

Yo estoy esperando la recomendación de la Caixa. Con lo de la residencia, voy a llevar un certificado de empadronamiento y la factura del teléfono fijo, más vale llevar de más que de menos.

En el tema de las transferencias, yo creo que en vez de hacer una de más de 3.000 euros, es mejor hacer varias de menor cantidad.


----------



## Soy del norte (7 Feb 2010)

Visillera dijo:


> En el tema de las transferencias, yo creo que en vez de hacer una de más de 3.000 euros, es mejor hacer varias de menor cantidad.



Si La Caixa genera el papeleo para la declaración de renta, Hacienda se enterará igualmente. Así que da igual si transfieras el dinero de golpe que si lo transfieras en pequeñas cantidades. ¿O no?

(Jazz me parece que es una especie de tarjeta de débito con seguro y programa de puntos y pagas mantenimiento cada mes.)


----------



## Gamu (7 Feb 2010)

spam dijo:


> Joder, pues si he de dar de alta como titular a cada familiar o amigo a quien le pueda hacer un favor en un momento determinado...
> ¿Puede ser un marrón que me hagan transferencias, o que yo les haga a ellos?



hombre, marrón no se si lo será, pero tienes el peligro de que un inspector de hacienda cabrón decida auditar tus cuentas. Pero vamos el peligro es el mismo que si te hacen una transferencia a tus cuentas en España. Si te envían dinero a tu cuenta en Caixa en España, y no son titulares, Hacienda puede considerar que es una donación patrimonial, un pago o un préstamo. 

Estos favores es mejor no hacerlos, cada palo que aguante su vela. Yo solo lo tengo montado para mis padres y punto, el resto del mundo que abrá su propia cuenta. 



rosonero dijo:


> Aquí uno más que se pasará el fin de semana rellenando la apertura de cuenta en SG a través de la Caixa. Ya que somos unos cuantos que estamos en ello este hilo nos puede servir para comentar y solucionar cuestiones referentes a ello.
> 
> Pd. Gamu, te vamos a sablear
> 
> ...



1) Jazz no interesa, es una tarjeta visa y poco más, y las visas internacionales funcionan en Francia.
2) La chequera si interesa: es gratis y en Francia se aceptan los cheques en casi todas partes. 
3) Si tienes tarjeta Visa española, no necesitas una visa francesa. Y los queques te los aceptan también en todas partes. 
4) En Francia no hay tantos cajeros como en España ni mucho menos, no es tan facil sacar pasta. Por eso usan tanto los cheques. Es más, más allá de X dinero/transacciones al año, te cobran por sacar fuera de tu entidad.
5) No he hecho transferencias a Españ, pero no debería ser un problema.

A mi todavía no me han llegado todas las claves y posibilidades de SG en Francia, esta info la saco de lo que conozco por haber vivido y trabajado allí un año y medio. Pero he hablado con mi consejera de la SG y en teoria en una semana lo tengo todo aquí, empecé los trámites hace un mes y pico, pero sin prisas. Tienen una cuenta llamada "livret A" que hasta 15000 euros es libre de impuestos y es remunerada, eso si la tendresi que abrir aparte del kit caixa, puesto que no viene la opción en las hojas que proporcionan. 

Sobre las oficinas más cercanas a la frontera no tengo ni idea, yo abrí la cuenta en una oficina grande, de una cioudad próxima a la frontera, cuyo horario indicaba que abren los sabados por la mañana. Lo podeis ver en la web de societé generale.



Soy del norte dijo:


> Si La Caixa genera el papeleo para la declaración de renta, Hacienda se enterará igualmente. Así que da igual si transfieras el dinero de golpe que si lo transfieras en pequeñas cantidades. ¿O no?
> 
> (Jazz me parece que es una especie de tarjeta de débito con seguro y programa de puntos y pagas mantenimiento cada mes.)



Yo entiendo que la gente QUIERE HACERLO TODO LEGALMENTE, sin defraudar, sin dejar de declarar la pasta, y sin meter dinero negro en la cuenta de SG. Al menos es como lo he hecho yo, y estoy muy tranquilo. 

Cuando hagas la declaración deberás declarar los intereses que te paguen en Francia, y deberás declarar el patrimonio que tienes allí. Exactamente igual que con el patrimonio que tienes en España. Que se enteren o no de las transferencias es irrelevante porque la UE es una zona de libre circulación de capitales. Lo unico que te puede joder es lo mismo que te puede joder en España: que por tu desconocimiento de la ley consideren que es una transferencia patrimonial cuando no lo es (por ejemplo si usas la cuenta para salvar dinero de otra persona).

Societé generale creo que solo cobra comisión por las transferencias recibidas si son superiores a 50000 euros (no me pregunteis por qué, pero lo vi en su web), asi que fracciona los envios si tienes más pasta.

Por último, solo puntualizar que guardar la pasta en un banco europeo es completamente legal, aqui parece que nos sintamos culpables/listillos por utilizar esa herramienta a nuestra disposición, pero no deberíamos. Los bancos franceses también son "nuestros" al fin y al cabo "semos europeos".


----------



## Soy del norte (7 Feb 2010)

Gracias por aclararlo. Así que da igual (hasta que el gobierno se quede sin pasta y haga un superimpuesto...).

50.000€ es una norma europea, el limite para transferencias de a otros países de la zona euro, debajo de esta cantidad el banco está obligado a cobrarte lo mismo que te cobran para realizar una transferencia a otra entidad del mismo país (así que si tienes un banco Internet te saldrá gratis), por encima te pueden cobrar más comisiones.


----------



## rosonero (7 Feb 2010)

Pongámonos en lo peor por un momento. Corra **** is coming pero nosotros que somos muy avispados ya tenemos nuestros euros en la cuenta francesa.
España sale del euro y estrenamos la neopeseta que en pocas semanas se devalúa respecto al euro ( p.e. 1€ = 250 npts). 
Voy al cajero con mi tarjeta bleue visa de SG a sacar pasta de mi cuenta francesa y supongo que me daría neopesetas pero aplicando el nuevo cambio 1-250, no el actual 1-166, ¿no? :


----------



## ghkghk (7 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Pongámonos en lo peor por un momento. Corra **** is coming pero nosotros que somos muy avispados ya tenemos nuestros euros en la cuenta francesa.
> España sale del euro y estrenamos la neopeseta que en pocas semanas se devalúa respecto al euro ( p.e. 1€ = 250 npts).
> Voy al cajero con mi tarjeta bleue visa de SG a sacar pasta de mi cuenta francesa y supongo que me daría neopesetas pero aplicando el nuevo cambio 1-250, no el actual 1-166, ¿no? :




Obvio. Pero si no fuese así, pues coges el coche, das una vueltecita por el sur de Francia y de paso te nutres de unos buenos euros. Ya encontrarás donde cambiarlos.


----------



## Alce (8 Feb 2010)

Hola a todos,

Puede alguien, que ya esté avanzado en el proceso ayudarme con algunas dudas?

Solicite la cuenta de SG y envié la documentación a mi oficina de laCaixa hace una semana. Hoy he recibido por correo la documentación de la cuenta.

En los impresos enviados indique que el país de residencia fiscal y monetaria era España, pero en el contrato enviado desde SG indica Francia. ¿Esto es correcto? a alguien más le ha sucedido?.


Gracias, por adelantado


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (10 Feb 2010)

*Me ha costao...*

Hola,

Me ha costado encontrar como abrir la cuenta en bancos extrangeros, pero a través del apartado de "empresas", me da el siguiente listado:

País Banc
Alemanya Landesbank Baden Württemberg
Àustria RZB
Bèlgica KBC
Bulgària Grup RZB
Canadà Royal Bank of Canada
Croàcia Grup RZB
Dinamarca Jyske Bank
Eslovàquia Tatra Banka
Estats Units Bank of America
Estònia Swedbank AS
Finlàndia Pohjola Bank
França Société Générale
Holanda Rabobank
Hongria Grup RZB
Irlanda AIB (Allied Irish Banks)
Itàlia Intesa San Paolo
Letònia Swedbank AS
Lituània Swedbank AB
Noruega DnB Nor
Polònia "la Caixa"
Portugal Banco BPI
Regne Unit Royal Bank of Scotland
República Txeca Grup RZB
Rússia Grupo RZB
Suècia Swedbank

Pd.: lo posteo porqué creo que el que he leído por ahí no era tan completo...

Continuo a ver...

Pd.: edito para decir que la opción automática via "linea directa" solo permite pedir la apertura con los bancos frances, portugués, usamericano y un cuarto que no recuerdo. Y que si, piden los 50€ (por eso en vez de hacerlo así lo haré via contacto en mi oficina de la caixa).

Y ya puestos, que en Ceret si que hay oficina de Societe, que abre los sábados y tiene cajero:

LD LA MOSQUITA
66400 CERET

Téléphone 04.68.95.52.30
Fax : 04.68.88.53.38


Que por tanto creo que es la más cercana a los Barcelonautas y que en la propia web de Societe dan "facilidades" idiomáticas a los castellanohablantes: 

https://particuliers.societegeneral...d_se_instala_en_francia/abrir_una_cuenta.html


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (10 Feb 2010)

Por cierto, alguién sabe como funciona el tema en Andorra?

Pd.: edito para preguntar si es legal. Es decir, igual que creo que hay libre circulación de capital en la UE, la hay con Andorra? Vamos, que no estoy hablando de dinero negro, evasiones de impuestos y tal sinó de lo que trata el hilo: diversificar para evitar riesgos (de corralitos, neopesetas y tal).


----------



## jolu (10 Feb 2010)

Convendría que alguien que tenga el tema bien digerido pueda hacer un resumen de toda la logística necesaria para abrir una cuenta en Francia.
Yo aprovecho y lanzo las preguntas:

¿El primer paso es abrir una cuenta en la caixa?

¿Es imprescindible,una vez conseguida la cuenta francesa,tener abierta la caixa?

¿Cuanto dinero(limite),por internet, se puede pasar de una lado a otro?
¿Y desde la Caixa?

¿Cuanto dinero se puede traer de allí (Francia)hacia acá(la caixa) por internet?

Una vez conseguida la cuenta franchute,¿puede sustituirse la caixa por ing,por ejemplo?

¿Los limites de dinero son los mismos?

¿Hay que informar al banco de España de los movimientos?

¿Comisiones por transferencias?

¿comisiones por mantenimiento de cuenta?

¿Se puede sacar de algún cajero de España pelas que estén guardadas en el banco franchute? ¿Cuanto?


Pues eso,que hay mucha información pero a veces contradictoria y disgregada en el hilo.


----------



## jolu (11 Feb 2010)

Dotierr dijo:


> Lo de Jazz no me acuerdo que era, no sé si algún tipo de seguro u otra historia, yo sólo me centré en lo básico, apertura de la cuenta, contratación del servicio banca a distancia, y tarjeta débito normal Carte Blue Visa, yo pasé de chequeras, con eso me era suficiente.
> Yo he sacado una vez del cajero, en concreto en uno del BBVA de Visa, y no me han cobrado nada, creo recordar que para retiradas de cajero en zona euro eran las 4 primeras gratis al mes, a partir de ahí un euro, pero no me acuerdo bien, y también hize una transferencia y no me cobraron nada, no te puedo decir más, esa es mi breve experiencia con Societe de momento, si uno se pone a investigar y traducir pues tendrá sus cuentas renumeradas, depósitos y demás historias, pero como lo que tengo en la cuenta es una cantidad simbólica no me preocupo mucho de momento.



Algo me estoy perdiendo.

Has comentado varias veces que tienes en SG una cantidad simbólica y que lo que te interesa es tener la cuenta preparada para en caso de necesitar salvar el dinero.

Supongamos que mañana te levantas con la noticia de que hay corralito en España(no creo que lo anuncien con un mes de antelación),¿De que te vale tu cuenta en SG?
No podrás pasar nada allí.

Pero supongamos que eres muy avispado(que no lo dudo) y te anticipas al corralito.Quieres salvar tus 50.000 euros guardados en una cuenta española(la caixa,por ejemplo).Tendrás que hacer decenas de transferencias por internet,porque según se desprende del hilo, no esta permitido pasar toda esa pasta de golpe a SG por internet.

Vamos a suponer que ya has conseguido salvar tus 50.000 euros.
Según se dice en el hilo no podrás disponer de ese dinero de golpe,solo de unas cantidades pequeñas de vez en cuando,ya sea transfiriendo por internet de SG a España o sacando desde un cajero,por lo que te encuentras en un "pseudocorralito", eso sí sin riesgo de devaluación.



¿Me he perdido algo?


----------



## Dotierr (11 Feb 2010)

jolu dijo:


> Algo me estoy perdiendo.
> 
> Has comentado varias veces que tienes en SG una cantidad simbólica y que lo que te interesa es tener la cuenta preparada para en caso de necesitar salvar el dinero.
> 
> ...



Sí, claro que te pierdes cosas, los ahorros que tuviera previstos para esa supuesta salida a Societe apenas llega al 20%, el resto lo tengo ya invertido fuera de España, por lo que para ese porcentaje no tengo prisa y prefiero seguir los acontecimientos, seamos realistas, no va a haber default ni corralito al menos de momento, si me dices dentro de 6 , 12 o 18 meses, pues quien sabe, pero ya se irá viendo y habrá indicativos, asi que de momento lo mantengo aqui rentabilizándose, y si llegado el caso, no logro anticiparme, no me importará, no es la totalidad de mis ahorros. 

por cierto, dónde se dice que no se pueda traspasar todo de golpe a Societe por internet?? habrá o no, según que bancos, ciertas limitaciones en las cantidades a la hora de hacer transferencias, me suena que la Caixa tenía algo así como 12500 al mes, no sé, pero por ej en cualquier otro no te ponen problemas, en cualquier caso, teniendo abiertas varias cuentas en diferentes bancos no habría problema en transferirlo de una manera rápida.

Sobre lo último que comentas, pues se supone que estaríamos ante una situación excepcional, y bastante tendrías con tener tu dinero "a salvo" que es de lo que se trata, si nos ponemos se le puede sacar pegas a todo, pero siempre será mejor hacer algo que no hacer nada, o al menos tratar de ponerlo díficil. Y de nuevo, dónde se dice que tengas problemas para sacar dinero de tu cuenta en Societe Generale? podrás sacar tu dinero ya sea físicamente (si hay que ir a Hendaya se va), via cajero, o transferirlo sin problemas, que te ponen limitaciones, pues las lógicas que tendrán los bancos, porque a ver si ahora resulta que hay un corralito francés por el cual me digan que no puedo sacar más que 20 euros al dia 

Y que conste, que a mi, eso de corralitos, salida del euro, me parece díficil y algo lejano, pero no creo que sea descartable, por lo que conviene estar preparado e informado.


----------



## jolu (11 Feb 2010)

Dotierr dijo:


> Sí, claro que te pierdes cosas, los ahorros que tuviera previstos para esa supuesta salida a Societe apenas llega al 20%, el resto lo tengo ya invertido fuera de España, por lo que para ese porcentaje no tengo prisa y prefiero seguir los acontecimientos, seamos realistas, no va a haber default ni corralito al menos de momento, si me dices dentro de 6 , 12 o 18 meses, pues quien sabe, pero ya se irá viendo y habrá indicativos, asi que de momento lo mantengo aqui rentabilizándose, y si llegado el caso, no logro anticiparme, no me importará, no es la totalidad de mis ahorros.
> 
> por cierto, dónde se dice que no se pueda traspasar todo de golpe a Societe por internet?? habrá o no, según que bancos, ciertas limitaciones en las cantidades a la hora de hacer transferencias, me suena que la Caixa tenía algo así como 12500 al mes, no sé, pero por ej en cualquier otro no te ponen problemas, en cualquier caso, teniendo abiertas varias cuentas en diferentes bancos no habría problema en transferirlo de una manera rápida.
> 
> ...






wsleone dijo:


> Os pido disculpas por no haberlo preparado antes, pero motivos personales me lo han impedido.
> 
> 
> En paralelo al hilo de los bonos alemanes, pongo aquí información para abrir cuentas en bancos franceses y sucursales de bancos españoles que hay en Francia.
> ...




Pues se dice al inicio del hilo,o eso he medio entendido.
Pero vamos que mi intención no es discutir,sino mas bien todo lo contrario,aclarar dudas.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Lonchafina (14 Feb 2010)

Yo ya estoy en trámites para abrirme la cuenta en SG a través de la caixa, pero ¿alguien se ha preguntado la exposición que tiene este banco en Grecia? Los bancos que más expuestos están a la quiebra griega son los francese y los alemanes...

¿Alguien conoce este dato?


----------



## Lonchafina (17 Feb 2010)

Ojito con esto los que queráis abrir, o hayais abierto, una cuenta bancaria en Francia:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-bancarrota-antes-que-espana.html#post2490745


----------



## Gamu (17 Feb 2010)

¿como se elabora ese índice de impago? ¿tiene en cuenta la deuda privada? 

Francia tiene más deuda publica que España, eso lo sabe todo el mundo, pero el asunto es la deuda privada de España y SOBRETODO la deuda exterior (que tienen en cuenta, pero supongo que infraponderada, porque sino no se entiende).

¿Como va a entrar en Bancarrota Francia si apenas tienen deuda exterior? Con subir los impuestos a sus ciudadanos pueden evitar la bancarrota facilmente ¿Como va a entrar en bancarrota UK si se endeuda en una moneda que controla al 100%? Imprimiendo dinero se reduce la importancia de la deuda via inflación (Nota: ver actuación de Bernake este ultimo año y pico)

A veces me da la sensación de que con tal de sacar un titular, se obvia totalmente el rigor periodistico y económico.


----------



## picor (18 Feb 2010)

Lonchafina dijo:


> Yo ya estoy en trámites para abrirme la cuenta en SG a través de la caixa, pero ¿alguien se ha preguntado la exposición que tiene este banco en Grecia? Los bancos que más expuestos están a la quiebra griega son los francese y los alemanes...
> 
> ¿Alguien conoce este dato?




Pues la verdad NPI pero ahora que lo mencionas:



> SocGen se hunde un 7% en Bolsa tras malos resultados
> 19:57 SOCIETE GENERALE Gráficos | Noticias | Foros
> Los títulos de Société Générale (SocGen) cayeron un 7,2% en Bolsa, hasata los 38,98 euros, después de que sus resultados defraudaran al mercado. El banco francés concluyó 2009 con un beneficio neto de 678 millones de euros, lo que supone un descenso del 66,3% respecto al año anterior, informó la entidad, que registró un acusado incremento de los costes de crédito y de las depreciaciones de *activos tóxicos en cartera*



esto sale en invertia.

Vamos que vaya "partner"...


----------



## rosonero (18 Feb 2010)

Pues ya he llevado los papeles complimentados a boli a la Caixa y una vez allí los han pasado a _limpio_ , los he firmado y ya se verá.

Caoentó!! Y solo llegar y venir a este post, veo lo de los resultados y la chuprime de SG 

Pues ya iremos posteando como van las gestiones.


----------



## picor (18 Feb 2010)

Lo siento, mi intención no era joder, solo comentarlo.

Yo también estaba pensando en abrir en algun momento una cuenta con el banco este pero viendo esto ya no se que pensar.


----------



## rosonero (18 Feb 2010)

picor dijo:


> Lo siento, mi intención no era joder, solo comentarlo.
> 
> Yo también estaba pensando en abrir en algun momento una cuenta con el banco este pero viendo esto ya no se que pensar.



ja ja, no te preocupes, todos los bancos y cajas, aquí y en el extranjero, andan con algún que otro agujero (negro) por tapar, la cuestión es diversificar.


----------



## TontoElUltimo (19 Feb 2010)

*¿Y el contrato?*

Hola. Hoy me llamaron de la caixa para decirme que ya tenia la cuenta abierta en CG. Fui al banco y me dieron un documento con el numero de cuenta. Ademas en ese documento me indican que debo ingresar en la cuenta en 15 dias 150 euros y que si pedi tarjetas, cheques, etc... que me ponga en contacto con una persona que alli me indican. Todo correcto segun lo que tengo leido por aqui. 

Mi pregunta es: ¿no te mandan un contrato firmado por el banco o algo parecido (algo que ligue al banco conmigo y contra lo que se pueda reclamar si algo va mal)?¿O lo mandan mas tarde por correo ordinario?


Salu2.


----------



## TontoElUltimo (23 Feb 2010)

Hola. Me respondo a mi mismo por si a alguien le interesa. Unos dias despues de que en la caixa te digan que la cuenta ya esta abierta, te mandan desde CG la documentacion por correo ordinario. 

Otra pregunta a ver si os ha pasado lo mismo. La documentacion que me mandaron no tiene ni firmas ni sellos ni nada de nada. Me extraño bastante porque aqui en España cuando abres una cuenta te dan un monton de papeles firmados y sellados por el banco. Hable por telefono con el consejero que me asignaron en CG y me dijo que alli cuando abres una cuenta pues esta abierta y que ellos no te mandan ninguna documentacion firmada. ¿Os ha pasado lo mismo?


----------



## imarri (26 Feb 2010)

Pregunta de principiante  :
¿ Como haceis las transferencias online desde vuestra cuenta española a la de Societe?
Lo digo porque no logro introducir en el apartado de cuenta beneficiaria los 23 digitos de la cuenta francesa de ninguna manera... ::
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Alce (26 Feb 2010)

TontoElUltimo dijo:


> Hola. Me respondo a mi mismo por si a alguien le interesa. Unos dias despues de que en la caixa te digan que la cuenta ya esta abierta, te mandan desde CG la documentacion por correo ordinario.
> 
> Otra pregunta a ver si os ha pasado lo mismo. La documentacion que me mandaron no tiene ni firmas ni sellos ni nada de nada. Me extraño bastante porque aqui en España cuando abres una cuenta te dan un monton de papeles firmados y sellados por el banco. Hable por telefono con el consejero que me asignaron en CG y me dijo que alli cuando abres una cuenta pues esta abierta y que ellos no te mandan ninguna documentacion firmada. ¿Os ha pasado lo mismo?



A mi me pasó lo mismo, bueno adicionalmente una errata en la tramitación, yo indique residencia fiscal y monetaria España y ellos la cambiaron a Francia.


----------



## belier (26 Feb 2010)

imarri dijo:


> Pregunta de principiante  :
> ¿ Como haceis las transferencias online desde vuestra cuenta española a la de Societe?
> Lo digo porque no logro introducir en el apartado de cuenta beneficiaria los 23 digitos de la cuenta francesa de ninguna manera... ::
> Gracias de antemano.



Yo la he hecho desde la Caixa utilizando el IBAN:

FR30003AgenciaNumeroControl. FR+25 cifras, creo recordar

En el mensaje que le llegó a la Caixa con la información de la cuenta está este código.


----------



## juventudarruinada (10 Mar 2010)

up, up. Un empuncito el hilo para arriba

Alguien ha ido a Hendaya a abrirse cuenta y nos puede contar algo más.


----------



## rosonero (12 Mar 2010)

La semana pasada me fue llegando por correo toda la documentación de Societe Generale. Esta mañana he llamado a la oficina para contactar con mi "conseiller" y le he preguntado por la claves para la banca a distancia y para decirles que me enviaran la tarjeta por correo.

Si mi francés oxidado no me falla no hay problema para enviar la tarjeta por correo (ya tengo el pin) y también me enviarán por correo mis claves para la banca a distancia pero, pero ... antes hay que hacer la transferencia de los 150 euros.

He hecho la transferencia desde ING esta misma mañana y ahora a esperar. 
Seguiremos informando


----------



## I_CLAUDIVIS (13 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> La semana pasada me fue llegando por correo toda la documentación de Societe Generale. Esta mañana he llamado a la oficina para contactar con mi "conseiller" y le he preguntado por la claves para la banca a distancia y para decirles que me enviaran la tarjeta por correo.
> 
> Si mi francés oxidado no me falla no hay problema para enviar la tarjeta por correo (ya tengo el pin) y también me enviarán por correo mis claves para la banca a distancia pero, pero ... antes hay que hacer la transferencia de los 150 euros.
> 
> ...



Rosonero, una preguntita si eres tan amable. Has podido hablar en castellano o in french. Qué oficina has elegido.

Yo estoy en fase de llamar al consejero, aunque no me cojen el teléfono.

Gracias


----------



## rosonero (13 Mar 2010)

I_CLAUDIVIS dijo:


> Rosonero, una preguntita si eres tan amable. Has podido hablar en castellano o in french. Qué oficina has elegido.
> 
> Yo estoy en fase de llamar al consejero, aunque no me cojen el teléfono.
> 
> Gracias



He tirado de mi francés "oxidé" pero recuerdo que algún forero informó que en casi todas las oficinas del sur de Francia podían atenderte en castellano y/o catalán.
Yo he elegido la oficina de Céret, que si no lo miré mal, es la más cercana a la frontera catalana. El teléfono de la oficina es 0033 468 955 230 y no tuve problemas para contactar. Eso sí, hay que obviar un cero (0) del número de teléfono que viene en la documentación, a mi venía tal que así: 04 68 95 52 30.


----------



## rosonero (21 Mar 2010)

Hola, vuelvo a ser yo 

En cuestión de días, después de solicitar que me enviaran la tarjeta y claves de banca a distancia, (una vez hecha la transferencia a la cuenta) me ha llegado todo el papeleo vía urgente.
Ya he podido entrar en la cuenta, lo único que no me ha llegado es el pin de la tarjeta, no sé si por cuestiones de seguridad lo enviarán más tarde o no me he mirado bien todo el papeleo.
En cuanto al contrato de banca a distancia hay una copia para le entidad que parece estar destinada a ser firmada para enviar a la oficina, llamaré un día de esta semana para aclarar estos puntos, si mientras alguien que ya tenga la cuenta operativa puede arrojar algo de luz... se agradece.

Pd. Por cierto, que La Caixa a día de hoy no me ha cobrado los 50 euritos que anunciaban en su web por realizar la gestión.


----------



## Thom son (21 Mar 2010)

Algún cliente de *La Banque Postale*? Y de este producto para no residentes en particular:

Compte Sur Livret


Le Compte sur Livret propose une *rémunération* attractive différenciée par tranche de dépôt avec des taux bruts appliqués à chaque tranche d’encours :

* 1,15 % jusqu’à 50 000 €

* 1% au-delà de 50 000 € et jusqu’à 150 000 €

* 0,75 % au-delà de 150 000 €.


Le Compte sur Livret est un placement sûr. Vous n'avez pas à vous en soucier : nul besoin d’effectuer de grosses opérations sur votre compte ! Le seuil minimum n’est que de 10 euros. Vous pouvez déposer autant d’argent que vous le souhaitez : *il n’y a pas de plafond de dépôt.
*

Un seul Compte sur Livret par personne à La Banque Postale.


Vous disposez à tout moment de vos liquidités. Votre agent reste *totalement disponible à tout moment*
Le minimum à conserver en compte est de 10 € et le montant minimum de retrait est de 10€. Vous pouvez retirer votre épargne en prenant soin de laisser au minimum 10 € sur votre compte, dans votre Bureau de Poste et au maximum 800 € par période de 7 jours glissants au guichet de tous les autres bureaux.
Les prélèvements automatiques, de quelque nature que ce soit, sont interdits.



Les *virements* depuis et vers le Compte sur Livret sont possibles.



AU QUOTIDIEN

*Versements :
*
* 10€ minimum par versement ultérieur.
* Libres et gratuits.
* Les domiciliations de virements, de quelque nature que ce soit, sont interdites sur le Compte sur Livret.



*Retraits* :

* Vous disposez de votre argent librement sans frais :

* sur votre espace de gestion de compte en ligne, gérez facilement votre argent, effectuez vos virements, consultez vos comptes et retrouvez vos e-relevés.

* dans votre Bureau de Poste, *retirez jusqu'à la totalité de votre épargne en prenant soin de laisser au minimum 10€ sur votre compte (2)* et jusqu'à 800€ par période de 7 jours glissants dans les Bureaux de Poste (12 000 en France).

* avec la carte de retrait gratuite associée au livret, retirez jusqu'à 500€ par période de 7 jours glissants dans les distributeurs de billets de La Banque Postale.

* Les domiciliations de prélèvements, de quelque nature que ce soit, sont interdites sur le Compte sur Livret. 


Consultation :

* Vous pouvez consulter l'état de votre livret sur Internet et par téléphone. Des relevés mensuels sont envoyés à votre domicile si vous avez effectué au moins une opération durant le mois.
* Vous avez la possibilité de recevoir le relevé de vos opérations sur votre Intérêts calculés par quinzaine civile, du 1er au 15 et du 16 au 30/31 du mois. Au 31 décembre de chaque année, les intérêts acquis s'ajoutent au capital et deviennent à leur tour productifs d'intérêts. par Internet: souscrivez au e-relevé dans votre espace de gestion de compte en ligne.


Fiscalité (1) :

* Pour les résidents français : les intérêts perçus sont soumis par défaut au prélèvement forfaitaire libératoire de 18 %, si lors de la sou******ion, le client n’a pas demandé à ce qu’ils soient soumis au barème progressif de l’impôt sur le revenu. Quelle que soit l’option fiscale choisie par le client, les prélèvements sociaux de 12,1% à la source s’appliquent.
* Pour les non-résidents : les intérêts versés sont exonérés de toute imposition en France mais peuvent être soumis à imposition dans l’Etat de résidence fiscale du titulaire, en application des règles fiscales en vigueur dans cet Etat.


----------



## Dotierr (21 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> En cuanto al contrato de banca a distancia hay una copia para le entidad que parece estar destinada a ser firmada para enviar a la oficina, llamaré un día de esta semana para aclarar estos puntos, si mientras alguien que ya tenga la cuenta operativa puede arrojar algo de luz... se agradece.



En mi caso envié dicha copia firmada del contrato de banca a distancia por correo postal directamente a la Agencia de Hendaya (creo que la Caixa en ese punto en el que estas ya se desentiende).


----------



## I_CLAUDIVIS (22 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Hola, vuelvo a ser yo
> 
> En cuestión de días, después de solicitar que me enviaran la tarjeta y claves de banca a distancia, (una vez hecha la transferencia a la cuenta) me ha llegado todo el papeleo vía urgente.
> Ya he podido entrar en la cuenta, lo único que no me ha llegado es el pin de la tarjeta, no sé si por cuestiones de seguridad lo enviarán más tarde o no me he mirado bien todo el papeleo.
> ...



Hola, en mi caso, y a título informativo, decir que me ha llegado el código de la tarjeta antes de hablar con el consejero, y por supuesto, antes de llegar la tarjeta.
Para los que tengan problemas con el francés, si escogéis la oficina de Hendaya, os atienden en perfecto castellano.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Mar 2010)

Buenas a todos o

H estado siguiendo este hilo interesante y queria saber como poder abrir cuenta en Alemania sin saber alemán y muy poco ingles

¿Hay alguna manera de hacerlo desde Spain?:8:

Ir alli...¿podria ayudarme algún traductor jurado de aleman-español?

Gracias


----------



## rosonero (22 Mar 2010)

I_CLAUDIVIS dijo:


> Hola, en mi caso, y a título informativo, *decir que me ha llegado el código de la tarjeta antes de hablar con el consejero, y por supuesto, antes de llegar la tarjeta.*
> Para los que tengan problemas con el francés, si escogéis la oficina de Hendaya, os atienden en perfecto castellano.



Así es, buscando entre la documentación ya encontré el pin de la tarjeta, gracias.
Gracias también a Dotier, enviaré la copia firmada del contrato de banca a distancia a mi oficina.

Y por seguir avanzando, ¿alguien ha contratado algún depósito o similar o sabe que intereses ofrecen?
¿Alguien ha hecho o sabe la comisión de una transferencia desde S.G. a un banco español?
¿Alguien ha comprobado o sacado pasta de un cajero en España y la comisión?


----------



## embalsamado (29 Mar 2010)

Alce dijo:


> En los impresos enviados indique que el país de residencia fiscal y monetaria era España, pero en el contrato enviado desde SG indica Francia. ¿Esto es correcto? a alguien más le ha sucedido?.



A mí también me ha sucedido. Esta tarde cuando llame a mi conseiller se lo comentaré, porque me imagino que puede tener alguna implicación no deseable.


----------



## belier (29 Mar 2010)

embalsamado dijo:


> A mí también me ha sucedido. Esta tarde cuando llame a mi conseiller se lo comentaré, porque me imagino que puede tener alguna implicación no deseable.



A mi me pidieron el comprobante de pago de la declaración de la renta (¿mod. 100?) para demostrar que no era residente fiscal francés.


----------



## Alxemi (30 Mar 2010)

Yo me voy a animar gracias a la amabilidad de los foreros que nos cuentan sus experiencias ^_^

Sin embargo tengo un problema. Tengo alergia profunda a las oficinas bancarias. Yo comenzé con Patagon y de ahí a ING, Openbank, etc. Nunca he pisado una oficina. (salvo en una ocasión para abrir un deposito).

Por lo cual pregunto. ¿Que partes de este proceso se puede hacer estrictamente online? ¿Se puede abrir la cuenta con la caixa desde la web, y es mas tarde esa cuenta util para hacer el paso a a SG? ¿Hay que ir presencialmente a la caixa para algo?

He intentado abrir la cuenta con la caixa online pero no encuentro la forma sin abrir un deposito que no me interesa.

Es una duda chorra, lo se, pero si puedo ahorrarme algo de oficina seré muy feliz.

Muchas gracias a todos por el hilo y saludos!


----------



## Thom son (9 Abr 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> Si hombre si, ahora mismo veo a los ingenieros informáticos de Societé Generale preparando un proceso que cambie SOLO las divisas de las cuentas corrientes de los ciudadanos españoles.
> 
> Para empezar, dudo que eso fuera posible técnicamente, porque en muchos bancos ni siquiera se discrimina a los clientes por nacionalidad, extranjero o nacional y punto.
> 
> ...



Me desplacé recientemente a una pequeña ciudad del SE francés donde el sr. Carod parece que ha decidido financiar la educación en catalán y... el/los conseiller/s hablaban francés y pare Vd. de contar. A pedir información, con un amigo al que debo haber infundido algo de pánico y que sabía algo de la lengua de Molière.
Al final, tras mucho recurrir a la lectura de las condiciones (porque una cosa es chapurrear para defenderte y otra estar seguro, antes de firmar, de lo que te está diciendo el bancario) se abrió una CC asociada a un Compte sur Libret a la vista (no-residentes). Unos intereses modestos, libre de gastos en general salvo en las transferencias de vuelta (3.5 leuros hasta 50.000). Hay por lo menos cuatro oficinas céntricas donde te atienden sin cita previa hasta los sábados. Alguna hasta las seis de la tarde, salvo sábados. Las colas son para el guichet de correos, etc pero no para abrir cuentas que te atienden rápido según la sucursal (o, digo yo, si quieres retirar toda tu pasta).

Como lo que se trata es de diversificar riesgos y puedes controlar el estado de tus cuentas on line -para lo que le enviarán posteriormente los detalles operativos- pues mi compañero de viaje dio el paso y ahora es cliente de la labanquepostal con la garantía de un banco estatal y el límite de los 70.000 que hay en ese país. Naturalmente que no va a poner todos los huevos en esa cesta -ni piensa trasladar a saco los depósitos que tenga en la banca española- pero sí que depositará unos cuantos.

Unos 200 -a medias- por el viaje hotel aparte entre gasolina y autopista. Pero le ves la cara a tu interlocutor que tampoco hablaba catalán... pese a tener apellido de aquende los pirineos.

Quedé enterado (al leer luego el papeleo más que nada) de que tengo esa vía abierta por si acaso.

Pdta.: Ah, tiene la ventaja de que puedes desplazarte en tren desde el corredor mediterráneo. Y que, en teoría, pruebas la cuisine française... aunque luego los franceses estén todos en la Spaguetterie Aldo


----------



## alfabetapeta (13 Abr 2010)

Pues yo me acabo de abrir una en la Caicha para luego abrir la de SG pero cuando he preguntado me ha dicho, ¿para empresa o persona fisica? le digo, fisica.. y me dice, que creo que eso ya no existe, que antes si, pero que ahora no sabe, yo he dicho que tengo colegas que lo han hecho y bla bla.... dice que lo miraran... pero para no retrasar mas el tema .
¿sabeis desde que parte de la web o donde puedo indicar a la chica que busque la info para que me tramite la cuenta con SG?
GraciasSS!!


----------



## mgm1954 (13 Abr 2010)

En este momento estoy con los tramites para abrir la cuenta en SG desde la Caixa.Cuando pregunte en mi oficina de la Caixa sobre los tramites me dijeron que eso no se podia hacer.Despues de mucho buscar encontre como solicitar los papeles para abrir la cuenta,os indico como lo hice;
Entrar la web de la caixa,linea abierta tras poner tus numeros hacer click en la pestaña cuentas,en la parte superior de la pagina,en el desplegable que sale a la izqda click en internacional y luego click en cuentas en otros paises y desde alli ya puedes clicar en Apertura de cuentas ,Solicite una cuenta y te solicitan datos.Puedes abrir cuentas en EEUU italia Portugal Francia y Reino Unido.
Una vez hice esto y rellene los datos solicitados a los dos dias me llamaron de mi sucursal donde ya habian llegado los papeles,con el consiguiente mosqueo por parte de quien me habia atendido ya que ni en la central tenian idea de este mecanismo.
Ahora ya estoy pendiente de que me envien mas papeles y el nombre de mi conseiller en la sucursal que he elegido.
La cosa ha sido mucho mas facil de lo que temia,al menos por el momento.

De todas maneras y a titulo de informacion estuve tambien solicitando,en vivo y en directo la apretura de una cuenta en el Credit Agricole en el sur de Francia,una cuenta de no residente,y al decir que no tenia direccion en francia me solicitaron solo una direccion en España,eso si justificando con recibos mi direccion en España,lo cual me extraño por que en todos los posts indicaban pedian direccion en Francia.Evidentemente pedian otra serie de documentos,pero para cuya obtencion no habia ningun problema.

Asi me paso y asi os lo cuento


----------



## rosonero (14 Abr 2010)

> Iniciado por Alce Ver Mensaje
> 
> En los impresos enviados indique que el país de residencia fiscal y monetaria era España, pero en el contrato enviado desde SG indica Francia. ¿Esto es correcto? a alguien más le ha sucedido?.





embalsamado dijo:


> A mí también me ha sucedido. Esta tarde cuando llame a mi conseiller se lo comentaré, porque me imagino que puede tener alguna implicación no deseable.





belier dijo:


> A mi me pidieron el comprobante de pago de la declaración de la renta (¿mod. 100?) para demostrar que no era residente fiscal francés.




Acabo de hacer la misma gestión y lo mismo, que fue un error de la central de París al hacer el contrato de la cuenta y que les envie un documento de la declaración de renta.


----------



## embalsamado (14 Abr 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Acabo de hacer la misma gestión y lo mismo, que fue un error de la central de París al hacer el contrato de la cuenta y que les envie un documento de la declaración de renta.



Mi conseiller me dijo que el de París no podía poner España, pero que en el resto de registros consta que mi domicilio fiscal es España. Le pregunté si era necesario aportar alguna documentación y me dijo que no y que no iba a tener ningún problema de doble imposición, etc. _Edito: al cabo de unos días me llama como si no hubiéramos hablado nunca para decirme que le envíe la fotocopia de la declaración y de una factura para justificar mi domicilio._

¿Cuánto os tardaron en llegar los medios de pago, tarjeta, etc., desde que contactasteis con vuestro consejero? Ahora mismo tengo mis 150€ en corralito de facto


----------



## grga (16 Abr 2010)

¿Alguien tiene idea de como abrir una cuenta en Suiza?. Tengo claro que si la situación se pone tan mala como para corralito en España el euro no es q se vaya a apreciar precisamente, como del dolar tampoco me fio y desde luego paso de lingotes de oro, plata o zarandajas (si la cosa se pone tan mal ya podemos ir rezando). Pues la unica alternativas es o francos suizos o coronas noruegas. Desde luego me pilla mas cerca para ir suiza que noruega.


----------



## dori (16 Abr 2010)

Hay un hilo específico de cuentas en Suiza en el foro.Buscando un poco te sale.


----------



## Gamu (21 Abr 2010)

Thom son dijo:


> Unos intereses modestos, libre de gastos en general salvo en las transferencias de vuelta (3.5 leuros hasta 50.000).



quien te ha dicho que hay comisión por hacer transferencias? que yo sepa, las transferencias SEPA mediante el online son gratuitas.... y así consta en su página web:

https://particuliers.societegeneral...pte_particulier/virement_bancaire/tarifs.html

Las transferencias de hasta 50000 euros (limite SEPA) no tienen "tariff" (comisión). Son gratuitas.


----------



## Thom son (22 Abr 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> quien te ha dicho que hay comisión por hacer transferencias? que yo sepa, las transferencias SEPA mediante el online son gratuitas.... y así consta en su página web:
> 
> https://particuliers.societegeneral...pte_particulier/virement_bancaire/tarifs.html
> 
> Las transferencias de hasta 50000 euros (limite SEPA) no tienen "tariff" (comisión). Son gratuitas.



Pues nos lo dijo el conselleir que nos atendió. Mi compañero firmó porque la cuenta asociada tenía un mantenimiento de unos 30 leuros +/- año.

Horror que, a vuelta de correo, le comunican que 12.7/ mes. 

La gabacherie? Conselleir "incompetant"?::


----------



## bradomín (24 Abr 2010)

El tema de los gastos y comisiones de S.G. cómo queda ...

Hay versiones contradictorias.


----------



## Alxemi (28 Abr 2010)

mmm ando un poco mosqueado.
He leido que desde que se hace la petición via web tardan poco tiemop en llamar, sin embargo yo la hice el jueves pasado y hasta ahora no hay noticias... ¿es normal?

saludetes


----------



## Dotierr (28 Abr 2010)

Alxemi dijo:


> mmm ando un poco mosqueado.
> He leido que desde que se hace la petición via web tardan poco tiemop en llamar, sin embargo yo la hice el jueves pasado y hasta ahora no hay noticias... ¿es normal?
> 
> saludetes



A mi no me llamaron, supongo según que oficina te toque te llaman antes o no, yo fui directamente a hablar con ellos, no te extrañe tampoco que cuando vayas no sepan de que le estas hablando, pero diles que es un servivio que ofrece la Caixa y que lo consulten, y ya te dirán que sí y tal y cual...


----------



## Alxemi (28 Abr 2010)

> A mi no me llamaron, supongo según que oficina te toque te llaman antes o no, yo fui directamente a hablar con ellos, no te extrañe tampoco que cuando vayas no sepan de que le estas hablando, pero diles que es un servivio que ofrece la Caixa y que lo consulten, y ya te dirán que sí y tal y cual...



Eso ya lo hice, cuando me abrí la cuenta y no quise hacer nada con ella, ni contratar nada, etc, y me dijeron que no tenían ni idea de ese producto... les dije que lo pediría por la web y que les llegarían los papeles, (siguiendo las experiencias de otros foreros)... Creo que esperaré un par de días mas, y si no me llaman lo volveré a pedir por la web... o volveré a la oficina, no se.

thxxx


----------



## PepaPerez (28 Abr 2010)

Hola!
Os he estado leyendo durante una temporadita, muy instructiva por cierto, pero ahora paso a registrarme y postear.
Yo también me pasé por varias oficinas de La Caixa y no tenían ni puñetera idea de lo que les estaba diciendo. Depués de insistir me dicen que lo consultarán con la central, que ese tema es la primera vez que lo oyen y que me llamarán por teléfono. Al cabo de un par de días, contactan conmigo y al ir a verles me enseñan unas condiciones de la cuenta del año 2006. Claro, con esa información poco me puedo fiar. 
¿Alguien sabe cuales son las condiciones actuales? ¿Cuánto te cobran en S.G. por mantenimiento, uso de tarjeta, transferencias, etc? También he oido que en Francia no se puede sacar más de una cantidad determinada de tu cuenta por año. ¿Es eso cierto?

Por otro lado, he visto en la web de La Caixa que tienen acuerdos con otros países. Entre ellos, está Natwest en G.B. ¿Tenéis alguna referencia de este acuerdo? ¿Sabeís que condiciones tienen? Es que como vuelva a ir a La Caixa y me enseñen las condiciones de 2006... Me gustaría ir con la lección algo leída.


----------



## belier (29 Abr 2010)

Sobre los gastos de SG:

- Mantenimiento cuenta: 0€. Cuenta no remunerada.
- Tarjeta: Tengo una visa a débito. 38€ al año, el primero por la mitad, 19€. no es imprescindible, pero yo quería poder sacar dinero en los cajeros en caso de extrema necesidad.
- Se pueden abrir cuentas a plazo fijo de un mínimo de un mes sin gasto alguno. Sólo penalizaciones por retirada anticipada sobre los intereses. En función del interés en el momento de contratarlo.
- El talonario de cheques es gratuito.


----------



## dromedario (29 Abr 2010)

Tras seguir este hilo desde hace tiempo, he decidido abrir una cuenta en SG, aunque según aparece en otros hilos, no estan tampoco tan bollantes, tenerla disponible por lo que pueda pasar, o al menos "rescatar" algo.

He solicitado la apertura de la cuenta a través de la web, pero quisiera poner dos titulares, esto se puede gestionar una vez tengan los papeles en la oficina, o tengo uqe hacerlo previamente.


----------



## belier (29 Abr 2010)

dromedario dijo:


> Tras seguir este hilo desde hace tiempo, he decidido abrir una cuenta en SG, aunque según aparece en otros hilos, no estan tampoco tan bollantes, tenerla disponible por lo que pueda pasar, o al menos "rescatar" algo.
> 
> He solicitado la apertura de la cuenta a través de la web, pero quisiera poner dos titulares, esto se puede gestionar una vez tengan los papeles en la oficina, o tengo uqe hacerlo previamente.



Yo estoy con mi mujer de cotitular. Pero en mi caso hice todo el papeleo en la oficina, no hice nada a través de la web. Se encargaron de solicitar los papeles, los rellenamos juntos, y lo enviaron.


----------



## PepaPerez (30 Abr 2010)

¿Sabéis algo de cuanto cobran por las transferencias? ¿Se pueden hacer O.T.E.s entre cuentas francesas y españolas?
¿Alguna información sobre abrir cuentas en Natwest a través de La Caixa? ¿Es un banco "fiable"?


----------



## Alxemi (30 Abr 2010)

OTE es solo entre bancos españoles.
Transferencias se pueden hacer logicamente, y el banco que no te cobre por hacerlas en spain no debería cobrarte por hacerlas a francia (fuera de la union ya es otra cosa).
Creo que esta es la teoría pero no estoy seguro de si en la práctica no intentan colarte algo.


----------



## PepaPerez (30 Abr 2010)

Gracias Alxemi. Me refería a cuánto cobra S.G. por hacer transferencias a España. Las transferencias a toda la U.E. son gratis en bastantes cuentas españolas pero no sé si luego al recuperar el dinero desde Francia me van a cobrar un ojo de la cara.


----------



## belier (30 Abr 2010)

PepaPerez dijo:


> Gracias Alxemi. Me refería a cuánto cobra S.G. por hacer transferencias a España. Las transferencias a toda la U.E. son gratis en bastantes cuentas españolas pero no sé si luego al recuperar el dinero desde Francia me van a cobrar un ojo de la cara.



Según la propia SG, los gastos de transferencias SEPA son gratuitos por debajo de los 50.000 €.


----------



## belier (30 Abr 2010)

Aquí tienes las tarifas vigentes:

https://static.societegenerale.fr//pri/PRI/Repertoire_par_type_de_contenus/Fichier_a_telecharger/HOME/brochure_tarifaire_mars2010.pdf

Para los que preguntan las cuotas de mantenimiento, en Francia hay una cosa que se llama SBB (Service Bancaire de Base), que es como el derecho que tienen los franceses a tener una cuenta corriente con unos servicios básicos, entre ellos el mantenimiento de la cuenta.

Según el PDF:



> SERVICE BANCAIRE DE BASE (SBB)
> Ensemble de services bancaires fournis dans le cadre du droit au compte prévu par l'article L312.1 du Code Monétaire et Financier. --> gratuit



Sobre las transferencias de SG a España, transferencias SEPA:



> VIREMENTS
> Initié via Internet (1)
> • entre comptes d'un même titulaire détenus à la Société Générale --> gratuit
> • vers la France avec RIB ou BIC/IBAN correct du bénéficiaire --> gratuit
> *• par virement transfrontière vers un pays de la zone SEPA avec BIC/IBAN correct du bénéficiaire* --> gratuit



Donde dice BIC/IBAN correcto, quiere decir que si pones mal el número de cuenta y la transferencia falla, tienes que pagar.


----------



## PepaPerez (30 Abr 2010)

¡Muchas gracias! :Aplauso:


----------



## Thom son (30 Abr 2010)

Los gastos de mantenimiento de una c/c asociada a una libreta de ahorro remunerada en *Labanquepostale*, la institución con mas oficinas en Francia (y que no parece estar expuesta a bonos basura griegos, etc) son 37 euros / trimestre (imagino que en otra oficina se podría haber conseguido gastos mas reducidos porque esto también es corriente en Francia por lo que he leído). Los intereses que da son 1.15% hasta 50.000; 1% entre 50.000 y hasta 150.000.

Supongamos que no se quiere tener la obligación de informar a Hacienda de la salida del dinero, aunque luego se tribute por él, el límite está en 60.000 leuros/cápita (a más pela, relleno obligatorio de formulario a la Agencia Tributaria). 

Con el anterior supuesto, 60.000 leuros depositados, el costo de mantenimiento supone un 0.12 de lo ahorrado, a restar de los intereses que producen.


A pesar del cabreo inicial de mi amigo, que firmó el papeleo en base a unos gastos de 30/año mantenimiento cuando en realidad son 37 por 4= 148... esa es su espectativa actual. Como yo no me decidí, pregunto:

...*¿No sale más a cuenta esta opción que la de S. G.?*

Incluye tarjeta de débito y operaciones por internet o en oficina.

Disponibilidad absoluta. Transferencias gratis, claro, en Europa en la red.

Posibilidad retirar la totalidad ahorros en oficina (interesante para casos pánico).

También se puede hacer el papeleo por internet. Una vez tramitada la soliitud y presentada la documentación exigida la operativa te la mandan en 10 - 15 días.

*¿Qué os parece?*


----------



## Alxemi (30 Abr 2010)

No tiene mala pinta pero, ¿se puede hacer todo el papeleo por internet, desde cero?

¿y tiene oficinas en las que atiendan en español (hendaya)?


----------



## wsleone (30 Abr 2010)

Alxemi dijo:


> No tiene mala pinta pero, ¿se puede hacer todo el papeleo por internet, desde cero?
> 
> ¿y tiene oficinas en las que atiendan en español (hendaya)?



Sí, atienden en todas en español (unas mejor que otras)

Con los vientos que se avecinan voy a abrir definitivamente una cuenta (BNP) en mes y medio aprox para poder traspasar todo cuando nos llegue el turno. LLevo tiempo sin postear analizando la situación y acontecimientos, y ahora veo claro la que nos viene encima (ojalá me equivoque : )


----------



## Perturbado (30 Abr 2010)

Thom son dijo:


> Los gastos de mantenimiento de una c/c asociada a una libreta de ahorro remunerada en *Labanquepostale*, la institución con mas oficinas en Francia (y que no parece estar expuesta a bonos basura griegos, etc) son 37 euros / trimestre (imagino que en otra oficina se podría haber conseguido gastos mas reducidos porque esto también es corriente en Francia por lo que he leído). Los intereses que da son 1.15% hasta 50.000; 1% entre 50.000 y hasta 150.000.
> 
> Supongamos que no se quiere tener la obligación de informar a Hacienda de la salida del dinero, aunque luego se tribute por él, el límite está en 60.000 leuros/cápita (a más pela, relleno obligatorio de formulario a la Agencia Tributaria).
> 
> ...



Tienes el link para abrir una cuenta de no residente?

Gracias


----------



## Thom son (1 May 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> Tienes el link para abrir una cuenta de no residente?
> 
> Gracias



http://www.labanquepostale.fr


Ouvrez un compte à distance sur www.labanquepostale.fr***

(pincho en este y no responde, pero lo localizas fácilmente en la web)


Si logras contratarla por internet casi mejor que nos informes tú. 

[
Ya recuerdo qué me desanimó de continuar: el lío terminológico identificativo en francés. Pero no tiene que ser insalvable. 

----------------------

Por mi parte, no me decido: sé que la ventaja con SG es que el papeleo lo haces en La Caixa pero ¿no os parecen más interesantes en general las condiciones de labanquepostale?


----------



## zaplanastan (5 May 2010)

geb dijo:


> Amplío información. La caixa ofrece abrir cuentas en Alemania (Landesbank Baden Württemberg), Estados Unidos (Wells Fargo), Francia (Société Générale), Italia (Banca Popolare di Milano), *Noruega (DnBNor)*, Portugal (Banco BPI) y Reino Unido (Natwest).



¿Y a nadie le ha dado por intentarlo en Noruega a través de laCaixa? Yo es que tengo la impresión de que en caso de corralito, todos los países de la UE van a estar coordinados, o bien si "cae" España caen todos o impedirán sacar dinero a los no residentes, o cualquier historia que se saquen de la manga... y DnBNor precisamente es de los pocos bancos noruegos con web online en inglés. ¿Noruega está pillada con deuda griega o española? ¿con bancos del Este? Supongo que menos que Suecia y tienen petróleo además. 
https://www.dnbnor.no/en/personal/

El problema es que no parecen aceptar altas de no residentes sin presentar en la oficina el ID number o el D-number noruego. Tampoco veo la manera de comprar bonos noruegos en su banco central. 

El banco estatal sueco sí parece dispuesto a aceptar no residentes alegremente para ciertos productos, pero los formularios sólo los tienen en sueco y Suecia no parece tan sólida como Noruega. 
https://www.riksgalden.se/templates/RGK_Templates/TwoColumnPage____8038.aspx


----------



## terelu (5 May 2010)

tengo una pregunta?
La cuenta de SG no es remunerada.
Aun así ¿tengo que meter la cuenta en la declaración, aun siendo el rendimiento 0?


----------



## kaxkamel (7 May 2010)

mañana me paso por hendaya con los suegros para abrir una cuenta.

No sé si está escrito pero:
qUÉ SE NECESITA?

certificado de empadronamiento?
recibo de luz/gas o similar
copia de nómina

y por último:
SG, la postale, Kutxa...

últimas experiencias, please


----------



## 2 años (7 May 2010)

Hola una pregunta.

¿Es necesario tener cuenta en la caixa para pasar el dinero a esos bancos franceses? o Se puede hacer directamente sin tener cuenta.

Supongo que es necesario tener cuentaprimero claro ...claro


----------



## jmoraf (7 May 2010)

para pasar dinero sólo necesitas el número de cuenta (IBAN, SWIFT.. cuantos más tengas, mejor)..

¿nunca has comprado por Ebay al extranjero?


----------



## 2 años (7 May 2010)

Pero para abrir la cuenta en el banco extranjero a traves de la caixa supongo que antes habra que tener cuenta en la caixa ¿no?


----------



## Alxemi (7 May 2010)

> Pero para abrir la cuenta en el banco extranjero a traves de la caixa supongo que antes habra que tener cuenta en la caixa ¿no?



efectivamente.

Yo la he abierto solo para eso, lo pedí por la web y despues de dos semanas esperando (se supone que te llaman al día siguiente) llamé a la oficina y ya se han empezado a mover las cosas... se supone que me mandarán papelotes por email.

Mi consejo es que abras la cuenta, hagas la petición por email esa misma noche y si en 48h no te llaman llames tu, no hagas como yo que perdí dos semanas esperando.


----------



## 2 años (7 May 2010)

Alxemi dijo:


> efectivamente.
> 
> Yo la he abierto solo para eso, lo pedí por la web y despues de dos semanas esperando (se supone que te llaman al día siguiente) llamé a la oficina y ya se han empezado a mover las cosas... se supone que me mandarán papelotes por email.
> 
> Mi consejo es que abras la cuenta, hagas la petición por email esa misma noche y si en 48h no te llaman llames tu, no hagas como yo que perdí dos semanas esperando.



Gracias me pondré hoy mismo.


----------



## Alxemi (7 May 2010)

Perdon, he dicho una cosa mal, la peticion no es por email, sino por la web. En el hilo está detallado donde.


----------



## dromedario (19 May 2010)

Tras solicitar hace varias semanas abrir una cuenta en SG a través de LACAIXA, ya tengo la información necesaria para ello.

Tengo que elegir una "sucursal". quisiera una que hablaran en español. ¿Alguien me puede aconsejar alguna?, por que creo que hay varias en la misma localidad, preferiblemente en la frontera con huesca, quizas Lourdes, por lo de los milagros.

Salu2,

Dromedario


----------



## imarri (20 May 2010)

dromedario dijo:


> Tras solicitar hace varias semanas abrir una cuenta en SG a través de LACAIXA, ya tengo la información necesaria para ello.
> 
> Tengo que elegir una "sucursal". quisiera una que hablaran en español. ¿Alguien me puede aconsejar alguna?, por que creo que hay varias en la misma localidad, preferiblemente en la frontera con huesca, quizas Lourdes, por lo de los milagros.
> 
> ...



Yo pienso que en las que haya a lo largo de la frontera con España siempre habra alguien en la sucursal q hable español.

En Hendaya seguro.


----------



## I_CLAUDIVIS (20 May 2010)

dromedario dijo:


> Tras solicitar hace varias semanas abrir una cuenta en SG a través de LACAIXA, ya tengo la información necesaria para ello.
> 
> Tengo que elegir una "sucursal". quisiera una que hablaran en español. ¿Alguien me puede aconsejar alguna?, por que creo que hay varias en la misma localidad, preferiblemente en la frontera con huesca, quizas Lourdes, por lo de los milagros.
> 
> ...



Hendaya, perfecto castellano


----------



## Dotierr (20 May 2010)

Alguno de vosotros (los que tengan abierta cuenta en Societe) ha hecho ya una transferencia de sus ahorros desde España, me refiero a una cantidad importante, no a 100 euros , es por saber si hay algún tipo de límite o no...gracias.


----------



## Gamu (20 May 2010)

Dotierr dijo:


> Alguno de vosotros (los que tengan abierta cuenta en Societe) ha hecho ya una transferencia de sus ahorros desde España, me refiero a una cantidad importante, no a 100 euros , es por saber si hay algún tipo de límite o no...gracias.



desde España a Francia el limite te lo pone tu entidad española.

Desde Francia no hay limite, eso si, tienes que vincular tu cuenta de societé a tu cuenta española.

La banca electronica de societe no deja que envies dinero a cuentas no vinculadas.


----------



## Thom son (22 May 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> desde España a Francia el limite te lo pone tu entidad española.
> 
> Desde Francia no hay limite, eso si, *tienes que vincular tu cuenta de societé a tu cuenta española.
> *
> La banca electronica de societe *no deja que envies dinero a cuentas no vinculadas*.



Pues para ese viaje no hacían falta alforjas. Entonces no le veo ninguna ventaja a tener el dinero ahí. A no ser que puedas sacar en cajero en Francia con tarjeta.


----------



## vidarr (22 May 2010)

Thom son dijo:


> Pues para ese viaje no hacían falta alforjas. Entonces no le veo ninguna ventaja a tener el dinero ahí. A no ser que puedas sacar en cajero en Francia con tarjeta.



Si el objetivo es protegerse de una quiebra bancaria, cuando esta se produzca no tienes más que abrir una cuenta en el banco hispanistaní superviviente y asociarla a la del francés. Si el objetivo es mantener euros para cuando llegue la neopeseta, entonces solo tendrás que ir haciendo transferencias a tu cuenta local (recuerda que necesitás neopesetas para comprar la fruta). El escenario más chungo sería una vuelta a la neopeseta con gran escasez y un mercado negro en euros, y en ese caso te das un paseo turístico por Hendaye y retiras todo en efectivo. Pero vamos, que si hay un escenario así en España no creo que en Francia vayan a estar atando perros con longanizas...

Todo esto en el supuesto de que los bancos franceses no comiencen a quebrar antes que los hispanistaníes. Fíate y no corras


----------



## destroysistema (24 May 2010)

¿Alguno habeis abierto una cuenta en el BNP de Hendaia?. ¿Que papeleo es exactamente el que hay que llevar?...si me puedo evitar hacer 2 viajes, lo agradeceria.
Saludos.


----------



## MUGALARI (24 May 2010)

Dotierr dijo:


> Alguno de vosotros (los que tengan abierta cuenta en Societe) ha hecho ya una transferencia de sus ahorros desde España, me refiero a una cantidad importante, no a 100 euros , es por saber si hay algún tipo de límite o no...gracias.




Mi caja (Caja Laboral)me pone un limite de 50000 euros al mes.


----------



## jolu (24 May 2010)

Alguien que pueda confirmar o desmentir que si en alguna sucursal de SG en Perpignan hablan en castellano,es que a uno de Figueras Hendaya le queda un pelín apartado.


----------



## MARCH (24 May 2010)

Es posible abrir una cuenta en francia/alemania o algo así sin tener que desplazarse? desde una oficina de la caixa normal de cualquier ciudad no se hace? o alguna otra forma, no sé, adquirir fondos con gestora extranjera y todo eso..
Es que casi he convencido a mi madre para mover parte de sus ahorros pero ya si le digo que nos vamos de viaje a hendaya me cuelga


----------



## Gamu (24 May 2010)

Thom son dijo:


> Pues para ese viaje no hacían falta alforjas. Entonces no le veo ninguna ventaja a tener el dinero ahí. A no ser que puedas sacar en cajero en Francia con tarjeta.



Puedes vincular las cuentas que te de la gana. Envias un fax a tu conseiller (el documento lo rellenas desde la web de societé) y te la asocian ipsofactamente.

A mi me parece razonable para evitar pishings y demases. La web de SG no usa tarjeta de seguridad.


----------



## kalemania (26 May 2010)

*Cuenta en suiza*

Yo tengo abierta desde aqui, una cuenta con el broker de divisas ACM. Realmente el dinero está en la cuenta de un banco suizo pertenecinete a ACM.
Yo hago y deshago transferencias sin problema a la cuenta que indique. Al abrir la cuenta puedes elegir la divisa que desees.
¿Lo considerais seguro?


----------



## picor (26 May 2010)

kalemania dijo:


> Yo tengo abierta desde aqui, una cuenta con el broker de divisas ACM. Realmente el dinero está en la cuenta de un banco suizo pertenecinete a ACM.
> Yo hago y deshago transferencias sin problema a la cuenta que indique. Al abrir la cuenta puedes elegir la divisa que desees.
> ¿Lo considerais seguro?



Hombre, tu eres el que tienes la cuenta. Supongo que estarás más capacitado que nosotros para decir si es seguro o no.

De todas maneras gracias por la info.


----------



## bmbnct (27 May 2010)

kalemania dijo:


> Yo tengo abierta desde aqui, una cuenta con el broker de divisas ACM. Realmente el dinero está en la cuenta de un banco suizo pertenecinete a ACM.
> Yo hago y deshago transferencias sin problema a la cuenta que indique. Al abrir la cuenta puedes elegir la divisa que desees.
> ¿Lo considerais seguro?



Me ha picado la curiosidad y lo he googleado; he encontrado este interesante foro (no se si se pueden poner enlaces a otros foros, si no es asi pido disculpas)

Forex.es &bull; ACM, menudo broker este

8:


----------



## Thom son (27 May 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> Puedes vincular las cuentas que te de la gana. Envias un fax a tu conseiller (el documento lo rellenas desde la web de societé) y te la asocian ipsofactamente.
> 
> A mi me parece razonable para evitar pishings y demases. La web de SG no usa tarjeta de seguridad.



Bueno, me refería a la posibilidad de corralito en España y que solo pudieras operar traspasando ahorros a tu cuenta española, mas controlada para entonces que una oveja descarriada por una manada de buitres.


----------



## rory (27 May 2010)

El dinero depositado en una cuenta en Francia, ¿cómo tributa?


----------



## flich (27 May 2010)

rory dijo:


> El dinero depositado en una cuenta en Francia, ¿cómo tributa?



Esta misma pregunta me hago yo, ¿es cierto que en Alemania te retienen un 10% adicional a la retencion aplicada en España (para residentes en España)?, ¿y en Francia?.

Es necesario sacar un certificado de residencia fiscal? (sea eso lo que sea)


----------



## bmbnct (29 May 2010)

destroysistema dijo:


> ¿Alguno habeis abierto una cuenta en el BNP de Hendaia?. ¿Que papeleo es exactamente el que hay que llevar?...si me puedo evitar hacer 2 viajes, lo agradeceria.
> Saludos.



Pues mira, yo creo que los dos viajes te los puedes ahorrar; llevando lo necesario y pidiendo cita por telefono. Los requisitos son los mismos que ponen en la pagina principal de este hilo, pero ademas hay que añadir "una recomendacion de tu banco en españa". Yo cuando fui ha pedirlo al mio, ni les sonaba que era eso. Alguien sabe que es exactamente una carta de recomendacion de tu banco??
:bla::bla:


----------



## diablodemaxwell (30 May 2010)

Hola, estoy interesado en abrir una cuenta en Francia. Me he leido todo el hilo, pero tengo dudas dado que mi situación creo que podría facilitarme la cosas. Resumiendo:

Mi mujer nació en Fracia (padres emigrantes), y se vino a España a los 18 para estudiar en la universidad, por lo que renuncio a la nacionalidad francesa por la española. Su hermana, que nació allí también, sigue viviendo en en Francia. He pensado que podría abrirme una cuenta conjunta con mi cuñada, y de esta manera la cuenta podría ser de "residente", o pedirle algun recibo de la luz para abrirla sólo a mi nombre. ¿Qué pensais? Por cierto, todo esto lo haría en Junio, aprovechando que me voy de vacaciones a casa de mi cuñada.


----------



## spam (30 May 2010)

diablodemaxwell dijo:


> Hola, estoy interesado en abrir una cuenta en Francia. Me he leido todo el hilo, pero tengo dudas dado que mi situación creo que podría facilitarme la cosas. Resumiendo:
> 
> Mi mujer nació en Fracia (padres emigrantes), y se vino a España a los 18 para estudiar en la universidad, por lo que renuncio a la nacionalidad francesa por la española. Su hermana, que nació allí también, sigue viviendo en en Francia. He pensado que podría abrirme una cuenta conjunta con mi cuñada, y de esta manera la cuenta podría ser de "residente", o pedirle algun recibo de la luz para abrirla sólo a mi nombre. ¿Qué pensais? Por cierto, todo esto lo haría en Junio, aprovechando que me voy de vacaciones a casa de mi cuñada.



No es más fácil que la cuenta conjunta la abran las dos hermanas?


----------



## diablodemaxwell (30 May 2010)

spam dijo:


> No es más fácil que la cuenta conjunta la abran las dos hermanas?



No lo había pensado. ¿Qué ventaja tendría? Te recuerdo que mi mujer ya no tiene la nacionalidad francesa. Además, si lo hago así, yo no tendría acceso a la pasta ¿no? No es que no me fíe de mi mujer, pero meter el dinero en una cuenta en la que yo no puedo tocar, so sé.


----------



## noviercas2010 (30 May 2010)

Buenas, me estreno en el foro con este post. Tengo cuenta desde hace unos días en el SG de Hendaya. En principio estaba pensando en mandar una transferencia a esa cuenta para ir probando, sería de unos 4000 euros. La cuestión es si no pregunté a la consellier de cuánto como máximo podían ser las transferencias para que no hubiese problemas ni sospechas raras... ¿Alguien preguntó sobre el tema? ¿Habéis hecho alguno trasferencias similares o superiores y os han dicho algo de que tengáis que justificar la procedencia del dinero o algo?


----------



## spam (31 May 2010)

diablodemaxwell dijo:


> No lo había pensado. ¿Qué ventaja tendría? Te recuerdo que mi mujer ya no tiene la nacionalidad francesa. Además, si lo hago así, yo no tendría acceso a la pasta ¿no? No es que no me fíe de mi mujer, pero meter el dinero en una cuenta en la que yo no puedo tocar, so sé.



No, lo digo porque siempre les parecerá menos raro que se habran una cuenta conjunta dos hermanas, una de ellas no residente, que una ciudadana francesa y un hombre que no reside en Francia, entre los cuales no hay relación aparente.
No sé, son bancos...


----------



## rory (31 May 2010)

noviercas2010 dijo:


> Buenas, me estreno en el foro con este post. Tengo cuenta desde hace unos días en el SG de Hendaya. En principio estaba pensando en mandar una transferencia a esa cuenta para ir probando, sería de unos 4000 euros. La cuestión es si no pregunté a la consellier de cuánto como máximo podían ser las transferencias para que no hubiese problemas ni sospechas raras... ¿Alguien preguntó sobre el tema? ¿Habéis hecho alguno trasferencias similares o superiores y os han dicho algo de que tengáis que justificar la procedencia del dinero o algo?



Per, ¿te has informado de cómo tributa es dinero en Francia?


----------



## noviercas2010 (31 May 2010)

rory dijo:


> Per, ¿te has informado de cómo tributa es dinero en Francia?



Por lo que me comentaron la tributación varía en función de lo que hagas. Me comentaron que había una especie de cuenta remunerada (la normal va al 0%) que da un 1,5 de interés y de la que la parte correspondiente de los beneficios se los llevaría la hacienda española. Tb me hablaron de una especie de cuenta vivienda, que al contrario que en España no obliga a comprar vivienda al final de ningún plazo, que da un 2,5% de intereses y que al estar bonificada no pagaría impuestos. Eso sí, en el caso de esta última cuenta sería obligatorio ingresar en mínimo de 45€ todos los meses.


----------



## brunomalone:borrado (1 Jun 2010)

*pareja de hecho con una francesa.*

Mi pareja (de hecho, oficialmente) es francesa y tenemos una niña que tiene las dos nacionalidades. Ella, mi pareja, tiene residencia en Francia y aquí, mi hija no. Alguna recomendación para salvar los ahorrillos? Los pongo en una cuenta a nombre de la niña? Una cuenta conjunta de residentes con mi mujer? Informo de que no descarto -aunque tampoco preveo- una separación. Cuál sería la situación en ese caso, (el dinero es sólo mío)
Gracias...


----------



## Soy del norte (2 Jun 2010)

Acaban de informarme de La Caixa que una vez que te hayan dado luz verde hay que ir personalmente a la oficina elegida para recoger la tarjeta de débito y en este momento se abrirá la cuenta.

Ahora tendré que proponer un viaje romántico a Perpignon... o quizás debería cambiar de sucursal a uno en París...


----------



## Buster (2 Jun 2010)

brunomalone dijo:


> Alguna recomendación para salvar los ahorrillos?



Cuando empiecen a caer las bombas el papel será lo primero que arda. No te calientes la cabeza y vete rezando lo que sepas.


----------



## belier (2 Jun 2010)

Soy del norte dijo:


> Acaban de informarme de La Caixa que una vez que te hayan dado luz verde hay que ir personalmente a la oficina elegida para recoger la tarjeta de débito y en este momento se abrirá la cuenta.
> 
> Ahora tendré que proponer un viaje romántico a Perpignon... o quizás debería cambiar de sucursal a uno en París...



¿Has probado a llamar para que te lo manden por correo ordinario?


----------



## Soy del norte (2 Jun 2010)

Según lo que dice, esta exigencia aplica a todos los bancos con los que tiene acuerdos La Caixa.


----------



## excorpia (2 Jun 2010)

llevo casi cuatro meses para abrir cuenta en SG hendaya desde la caixa ¿cuanto habeis tardado vosotros? no se si llamar directamente a hendaya porque desde la caixa no me dicen nada.

¿alguien podría pasarme por MP el email o teléfono de SG Hendaya? Creo que voy a llamarles por si tienen allí mis papeles.


----------



## noviercas2010 (2 Jun 2010)

excorpia dijo:


> llevo casi cuatro meses para abrir cuenta en SG hendaya desde la caixa ¿cuanto habeis tardado vosotros? no se si llamar directamente a hendaya porque desde la caixa no me dicen nada.
> 
> ¿alguien podría pasarme por MP el email o teléfono de SG Hendaya? Creo que voy a llamarles por si tienen allí mis papeles.



Ahí te va el teléfono: 00 33 5 59 20 76 79 

Aunque tendrás que esperar a mañana, el horario de oficina es de 8.05 a 12.20 y de 13.55 a 17.20

El mail no le tengo ahora a mano, tendrías que esperar a que mira la documentación de la cuenta en casa para pasártelo (si es que está en la documentación, que no lo sé).


----------



## Alxemi (7 Jun 2010)

a mi esto me está empezando a oler a chamusquina. Llevo semanas esperando una comunicación suya y nada, llamo a la oficina y no me cogen el teléfono.

EDITO: despues de llamar y llamar me dicen que están casi todos de vacaciones y que no tienen ni idea de nada, que mañana vuelve uno y le preguntará a ver... me jode porque este ya era el plan B, vamos a tener que buscar plan C...


----------



## destroysistema (7 Jun 2010)

noviercas2010 dijo:


> Ahí te va el teléfono: 00 33 5 59 20 76 79
> 
> Aunque tendrás que esperar a mañana, el horario de oficina es de 8.05 a 12.20 y de 13.55 a 17.20
> 
> El mail no le tengo ahora a mano, tendrías que esperar a que mira la documentación de la cuenta en casa para pasártelo (si es que está en la documentación, que no lo sé).



¿Sabes si abren el sabado por la mañana?
Gracias.


----------



## noviercas2010 (7 Jun 2010)

Si te refieres a la oficina de Hendaya, abren los sábados hasta las 12.30h y cierran los lunes. Para otras oficinas, puedes mirarlo aqui: Société Générale - Recherche d'agences et de distributeurs


----------



## destroysistema (7 Jun 2010)

noviercas2010 dijo:


> Si te refieres a la oficina de Hendaya, abren los sábados hasta las 12.30h y cierran los lunes. Para otras oficinas, puedes mirarlo aqui: Société Générale - Recherche d'agences et de distributeurs



Si, me referia a la oficina de Hendaia. Gracias por el dato.
Un saludo.


----------



## cissé africano(p.vidente) (9 Jun 2010)

Os cuento mi experiencia. Reciéntemente he abierto una cuenta en FRA con Societé Generale(oficina de Hendaya) a través de La Caixa, pero me han enviado una carta pidiéndome documentos justificativos de mi estatuto de no residente; en concreto:

1.Una notificación de impuestos del país de residencia.
2.Una atestación refrendada por los servicios fiscales del país del domicilio.

¿A alguno os ha pasado algo parecido? ¿Qué documentos habéis enviado? Muchas gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## noviercas2010 (10 Jun 2010)

cissé africano(p.vidente) dijo:


> Os cuento mi experiencia. Reciéntemente he abierto una cuenta en FRA con Societé Generale(oficina de Hendaya) a través de La Caixa, pero me han enviado una carta pidiéndome documentos justificativos de mi estatuto de no residente; en concreto:
> 
> 1.Una notificación de impuestos del país de residencia.
> 2.Una atestación refrendada por los servicios fiscales del país del domicilio.
> ...



Creo que todos hemos tenido que dar esa documentación. Para la primera, use una copia de mi declaración del año pasado. Para la segunda, un recibo del impuesto de circulación de mi ayuntamiento.


----------



## LoboDeMar (10 Jun 2010)

Esta mañana tras intentar abrir una cuenta de no residente en el banco alemán DZ Bank, vía Uniqash de La Caiça, desde central les han confirmado a los de mi oficina que YA NO PERMITEN A PARTICULARES abrir cuentas fuera. Todo ello sin darles ninguna explicación sobre el porqué. ¿A alguien más le han dicho lo mismo?

EDITO: Info fresca de hace un rato: la restricción de Uniqash se refiere sólo a cuentas en Alemania. Para el resto de países no hay problemas en abrir cuentas de no residente


----------



## Thom son (11 Jun 2010)

noviercas2010 dijo:


> Buenas, me estreno en el foro con este post. Tengo cuenta desde hace unos días en el SG de Hendaya. En principio estaba pensando en mandar una transferencia a esa cuenta para ir probando, sería de unos 4000 euros. La cuestión es si no pregunté a la consellier de cuánto como máximo podían ser las transferencias para que no hubiese problemas ni sospechas raras... ¿Alguien preguntó sobre el tema? ¿Habéis hecho alguno trasferencias similares o superiores y os han dicho algo de que tengáis que justificar la procedencia del dinero o algo?




Léete la letra pequeña de los papeles de tu cuenta. Lo normal es que te permitan hasta 50000/transferencia (tu banco de aquí, el de allí no creo que te imponga límites. El dinero que transfieres de una cuenta española no necesita ya esa justificación y no te van a pedir nada adicional desde allí. En todo caso cuando lo ingresaste en tu cuenta en España es cuando te debieron pedir explicaciones y las tuviste que dar si no tenía origen claro (nómina, etc).


----------



## Thom son (11 Jun 2010)

brunomalone dijo:


> Mi pareja (de hecho, oficialmente) es francesa y tenemos una niña que tiene las dos nacionalidades. Ella, mi pareja, tiene residencia en Francia y aquí, mi hija no. Alguna recomendación para salvar los ahorrillos? Los pongo en una cuenta a nombre de la niña? Una cuenta conjunta de residentes con mi mujer? Informo de que no descarto -aunque tampoco preveo- una separación. Cuál sería la situación en ese caso, (el dinero es sólo mío)
> Gracias...



Pues casi te respondes tú mismo. Si el dinero es tuyo no te compliques. Cuenta de no residente a tu nombre. Y si la abres presencialmente en una escapada el viernes-sábado mejor. Es lo que yo he visto.


----------



## noviercas2010 (11 Jun 2010)

Por cierto, alguno de los que lleváis ya un tiempo con la cuenta en SG podeis comentar qué productos financieros os han ofrecido y qué habéis elegido. ¿Alguno ha abierto un Plan Epargne Logement (PEL)?


----------



## Thom son (11 Jun 2010)

Yo no tengo cuenta en SG. Al igual que no te retienen impuestos de los intereses de tu cuenta por no ser francés, es lógico pensar que abrir una cuenta logement es solo para franceses o residentes en Francia que piensen comprar una vivienda allí.


----------



## Perturbado (29 Jun 2010)

Saludos a todos. 

Ya tengo mi cuenta de SG abierta. La duda es la siguiente.

Como narices se contratan depositos online? No me aclaro con su banca online :


----------



## Perturbado (3 Jul 2010)

Bueno al final lo he encontrado "Les comptes à terme" en Épargner. El problema es que solo da información del producto y no encuentro la manera de contratarlo vía online ¿Será que solo se puede contratar desde la oficina?


----------



## Perturbado (3 Jul 2010)

Confirmacion definitiva; Solo se puede contratar desde la oficina. En estos momentos ofrecen un 1% a un año


----------



## rosonero (3 Jul 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> Confirmacion definitiva; Solo se puede contratar desde la oficina. En estos momentos ofrecen un 1% a un año



Joer!!! Como se nota que son amiguitos de la Caixa, 1% a un año :: la madre que los parió, te gasta los intereses en gasolina para ir a la oficina 

Pd. Gracias por compartir la info


----------



## imarri (7 Sep 2010)

Refloto el hilo, por lo que parece no está tan de actualidad como hace unos meses 

Como muchos de vosotros, tambien tengo una cuenta en SG abierta a través de La Caixa; la pregunta es:
¿ es obligatorio finalmente, comunicar la apertura de dicha cuenta al Banco de España o se hace de oficio?
¿ que pasaria en caso de no haberlo hecho en su dia si fuera obligatorio?
Pienso que aunque parece que lo peor de la tormenta ha pasado, no va a estar de mas tener esa cuenta operativa.
Gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## jmoraf (11 Sep 2010)

imarri dijo:


> Como muchos de vosotros, tambien tengo una cuenta en SG abierta a través de La Caixa; la pregunta es:
> ¿ es obligatorio finalmente, comunicar la apertura de dicha cuenta al Banco de España o se hace de oficio?





enlace del Banco de España:
Banco de Espaa - Servicios - Certificados y firma electrnica: Servicios telemticos del Banco de Espaa que requieren certificados electrnicos

a media página hay: "Transacciones con el exterior -> Declaración de apertura o cancelación de cuentas en el extranjero y de sus saldos y movimientos"



el tema ya está en Burbuja: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...otificar-cuentas-en-el-extranjero-al-bde.html

según parece:


> *La Circular n.º 3/2006*, de 28 de julio, establece la obligación de declarar ante el Banco de España la apertura o cancelación de cuentas en el exterior y los movimientos de las cuentas abiertas en el exterior *cuya suma exceda en total a 600.000 euros*, [..]


----------



## Perturbado (11 Sep 2010)

Me llego una carta de SG en el que decía que se consultase online los cambios en las condiciones de las cuentas que entra en vigor este mes de septiembre.

Todavía no lo he mirado. Próximamente informo de las novedades.


----------



## DarRoberts (11 Sep 2010)

Pues yo acabo de abrir una cuenta hace apenas dos meses con Credit Agricole y no me han pedido nada especial. Eso sí, firmé papeles hasta la eternidad, qué gasto más inútil... Y además no soporto el tema de los cheques, tan arcaico. Por lo demás todo ha ido bien y ha sido fácil y rápido.


----------



## noviercas2010 (30 Sep 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> Me llego una carta de SG en el que decía que se consultase online los cambios en las condiciones de las cuentas que entra en vigor este mes de septiembre.
> 
> Todavía no lo he mirado. Próximamente informo de las novedades.



Tengo alguna carta de SG que me ha llegado estando de vacaciones y que todavía no he abierto. ¿Alguien puede adelantar algo sobre los cambios en las condiciones? Por eso de ir teniendo algo de idea antes de ponerme con el traductor de google...


----------



## adeluket (9 Dic 2010)

Otro que empieza con el proceso para abrir una cuenta en Francia. Haber cuanto tardo. Después de leer todo el hilo me han quedado una pregunta:
-¿Cual es exactamente el límite anual que se puede ingresar en una cuenta de Societe Generale (no residente)?


----------



## Thom son (10 Dic 2010)

En una C/C no creo que tengas tope; en un Compte sur livret no hay tope. Sí en otros productos, pero esos no son para no residentes. Cíñete, eso sí, al límite que garantiza el estado francés. Desde este Octubre último ha pasado de 70.000 a 100.000, como aquí.


----------



## Fast&Furious (10 Dic 2010)

Thom son dijo:


> En una C/C no creo que tengas tope; en un Compte sur livret no hay tope. Sí en otros productos, pero esos no son para no residentes. Cíñete, eso sí, al límite que garantiza el estado francés. Desde este Octubre último ha pasado de 70.000 a 100.000, como aquí.



Lo de 70.000 a 100.000, aun no esta aprobado.


----------



## quaver (10 Dic 2010)

adeluket dijo:


> Otro que empieza con el proceso para abrir una cuenta en Francia. *Haber* cuanto tardo. Después de leer todo el hilo me han quedado una pregunta:
> -¿Cual es exactamente el límite anual que se puede ingresar en una cuenta de Societe Generale (no residente)?



a ver.
1. expr. U. para pedir algo que se quiere reconocer o ver.
2. expr. U. para expresar extrañeza.
3. expr. coloq. a ver, veamos.

Saludos.


----------



## Thom son (10 Dic 2010)

Fast&Furious dijo:


> Lo de 70.000 a 100.000, aun no esta aprobado.




Sírvase usted mismo: 

Compte sur livret

"Contractuellement, l'établissement vous garantit la préservation de vos dépôts. Seul cas de perte de capital imaginable : la faillite de la banque ! Mais dans cette hypothèse, *vous bénéficiez de la garantie légale des dépôts à hauteur de 100 000 euros par banque, tous comptes confondus, depuis le 1er octobre 2010.* Attention, néanmoins, s'il s'agit de la succursale d'un établissement étranger de l'espace économique européen, vos dépôts sont couverts par la législation du pays du siège social de la banque".


----------



## adeluket (14 Dic 2010)

quaver dijo:


> a ver.
> 1. expr. U. para pedir algo que se quiere reconocer o ver.
> 2. expr. U. para expresar extrañeza.
> 3. expr. coloq. a ver, veamos.
> ...



Entendido.


----------



## jokless (31 Dic 2010)

Hola. Desde línea abierta sólo me deja pedir para abrir cuenta en Portugal. ¿Cómo lo habéis hecho para solicitarlo para Francia?


----------



## adeluket (11 Ene 2011)

A mí tampoco me deja abrir una cuenta en Francia y por ello les envíe una consulta. Yo no si que pensar pero me han contestado lo siguiente (me lo han enviado hoy mismo, 11/01/2011):

En respuesta a su correo electrónico, le indicamos en estos momentos no está disponible el servicio de apertura de cuentas a distancia para particulares en Francia. Las exigencias de las entidades locales a nivel de Prevención de Blanqueo de Capitales y de condiciones de depósito mínimo son tales que hacen que el servicio no sea atractivo para los clientes y el proceso de apertura no sea fácil ni rápido.

Lamentamos no poder ayudarle en otro sentido.

Le agradecemos que haya contactado con nosotros y le indicamos que si desea más información relacionada con esta cuestión puede utilizar el número de referencia arriba indicado.

Servicio de Atención al Cliente por Internet
"la Caixa" ¿Hablamos? - Particulares, Empresas, Obra Social, ServiCaixa, LKXA


----------



## noviercas2010 (11 Ene 2011)

Vamos, que andan hasta las narices de trabajar abriendo cuentas en el extranjero para que luego ellos no vean un duro... o esa sensación me da.


----------



## adeluket (12 Ene 2011)

noviercas2010 dijo:


> Vamos, que andan hasta las narices de trabajar abriendo cuentas en el extranjero para que luego ellos no vean un duro... o esa sensación me da.



Antes daban la opción de abrir cuentas en bancos de Francia, Alemania, …
Ahora solo dan la opción de abrir una cuenta en el Banco BPI de Portugal.
Vamos que nos han dejado la “mejor” opción.


----------



## noviercas2010 (12 Ene 2011)

adeluket dijo:


> Antes daban la opción de abrir cuentas en bancos de Francia, Alemania, …
> Ahora solo dan la opción de abrir una cuenta en el Banco BPI de Portugal.
> Vamos que nos han dejado la “mejor” opción.



Si, han dejado la opción que hace inservible el servicio.


----------



## gentid (19 Ene 2011)

¿Alguien conoce alguna otra posibilidad para abrir una cuenta en el extranjero (Francia especialmente) desde internet?


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (5 Ago 2011)

Buenas foreros, creo conveniente hacer un up de este hilo dado que el tema de las cuentas en francia se ha hablado mucho por aquí últimamente.

la cuestión es ¿como y donde abrir una cuenta en francia? el por qué ya lo tenemos mas o menos claro no?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ago 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> *De mi experiencia con los franceses solo puedo decir una cosa: El que crea que se va a librar de corralitos, perdida de liquidez, reduccion del patrimonio, etc mediante la apertura de una cuenta en francia NO SABE LO QUE HACE. Los franceses tienen una burocracia EXPERTA en sacar los cuartos a los ahorradores patrios, y por supuesto tambien a los extranjeros. *
> 
> ¿riesgos? Nacionalizacion TOTAL de la banca, impuestos especiales al ahorro, corralitos que impidan sacar el dinero de un banco frances o sacar dinero fuera de Francia, etc.
> 
> Solo daros un dato: es costumbre popular de los franceses abrirse cuentas en suiza para librarse de las ocurrencias financieras periódicas de sus gobernantes. Hay MILLONES de franceses con cuentas en suiza.





Gamu dijo:


> normalmente uno esta mas informado de los riesgos patrios que de los de un pais vecino.
> 
> Francia tiene una historia bancaria mucho mas inestable que la española, y eso los franceses lo saben, por eso abren cuentas en Suiza. Desde la nacionalizacion de la banca que planeo Miterrand, a los pelotazos monopolisticos de las empresas estatales en contra de inversores extranjeros, pasando por una increible afición a poner impuestos draconianos a todo lo que provenga de fuera de Francia, y terminando por la inseguridad juridica total que padecen los emigrantes que han ido a Francia desde fuera de la UE.
> 
> Cada uno es libre de hacer lo que le venga en gana con su dinero.... pero pensar que los franceses te van a cuidar la pasta, y te la van a dar cuando tu quieras si vienen mal dadas, es ser algo ingenuo.



Hola. Escribiste esto en el 2009.

En Mayo del 2010 y Agosto del 2011 (hace 2 días) RESCATARON A ESPAÑA DE LA QUIEBRA.

* ¿Sigues pensando -después de visto lo visto- que Francia es igual de insegura que España para guardar los ahorrillos?.

* ¿Puede dar seguridad para -digamos- 10000€ pero NO darla para 100000€?.

* ¿Y qué tal alquilar una caja de seguridad en Francia y meter metales preciosos?.​
Yo intenté sacar ahorrillos a Suiza...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-un-mes-en-sacar-ahorros-fuera-de-espana.html

...pero me encontré que soy demasiado _pobre_ para UBS o Credit Suisse.

* ¿Qué alternativas nos quedan a los ahorradores medianos?. ¿Bancos pequeños suizos? (es más complicado todo). ¿Cuenta en ING?. ¿Guardar los cubiertos de plata de la abuela en una caja de alquiler en Zurich? :::​
Gracias.


----------



## offshorebankshop (10 Ago 2011)

Si la cuenta bancaria se abre como residente estaría sujeta a impuestos en Francia si la cuenta bancaria se abre como NO Residente no tendría que tributar en el país galo. Saludos


----------



## Gamu (10 Ago 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hola. Escribiste esto en el 2009.
> 
> En Mayo del 2010 y Agosto del 2011 (hace 2 días) RESCATARON A ESPAÑA DE LA QUIEBRA.
> 
> ...



A ver, Francia no es la panacea, pero si es más segura que España. Lo que quería decir con los comentarios que quoteas es que no pensemos en Francia como si fuera un pais de seres de la luz que protegen a los inversores extranjeros, al contrario, son unos tahures que más de una vez han dejado con el culo al aire a los inversores internacionales. 

Es decir, si abres una cuenta en francia, y metes 20000 eurillos, no tiran a por ti. Pero si metes un mogollon de pasta, con animo especulativo... y luego España quiebra, te pondrán innumerables pegas para sacarla.

Por ejemplo, Societé Generale hace poco puso un limite a su operativa por internet de 4000 euros diarios para transferencias. 

Para un pequeño ahorrador español, sobretodo si vive en el norte de España y se puede acercar a Francia, lo mejor es el "livret A" en cualquier banco galo (el tipo de interés de esa cuenta lo fija el estado, este año es un 2%). Hasta 15300 euros, no pagas IRPF en ese tipo de cuenta.

Para alguien que este forrado, Francia no es un buen sitio, debido a su historia economica. Son muy revolucionarios y tienen cierta tendencia a nacionalizar la banca y a sacarles los cuartos a los ricos, por eso en cuanto tienen un patrimonio importante casi todos los franceses se abren una cuenta en Suiza. Tambien son muy nacionalistas, y en caso de necesidad los primeros en sufrir serán los extranjeros, por eso no se si recomendaría dar de alta la cuenta como "residente extranjero"... Teniendo la livret A que no paga impuestos hasta 15300, no veo necesario pedir pagar los impuestos en España. 

En resumen: Francia esta bien para tener unos ahorrillos a buen recaudo, pero no para que te guarden un gran patrimonio.

PD: Francia no ha rescatado a España, ha rescatado a sus propios bancos... y sino lo crees, mira lo que ha pasado con Comerzbank y los bonos griegos.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (10 Ago 2011)

¿No sería SG el banco donde teneis la cuenta? Hoy hay rumores de una quiebra de banco frances. ¿SG, BNP; SA?


----------



## Gamu (10 Ago 2011)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> ¿No sería SG el banco donde teneis la cuenta? Hoy hay rumores de una quiebra de banco frances. ¿SG, BNP; SA?



Hombre, en Francia también existe eso que se llama fondo de garantía...


----------



## >> 47 << (10 Ago 2011)

5/08/2011


Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> la cuestión es ¿como y donde abrir una cuenta en francia? el por qué ya lo tenemos mas o menos claro no?



Claro, claro. Juas juas juas 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-frances-quebrara-en-las-proximas-horas.html
10/08/2011


> <iframe width="640" height="510" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/lkRuraLYgAc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​


----------



## japiluser (10 Ago 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> Hombre, en Francia también existe eso que se llama fondo de garantía...



Gamu si tienes pasta allí, escápalo deprisa!


----------



## bmbnct (10 Ago 2011)

Acabo de intentar (estas dos ultimas horas) realizar una transferencia internacional desde BNP Paribas Francia y no se puede :8: :

*"Vous ne pouvez pas utiliser le service "Virement unitaire international" ainsi que la gestion des bénéficiaires internationaux pour le moment. Pour en savoir plus, veuillez contacter directement le Centre de Relations Clients."*

¿Puede alguien que tenga cuenta intentarlo?


----------



## jelope (10 Ago 2011)

el fondo de rescate se aplica por titular o por cuenta? osea 200 mil en 2 bancos 100 mil cada uno y se te garantiza todo o solo 100 mil? y porque llevarlo mejor a francia que españa, si nos vamos a lo mejor seria suiza no? o tal vez inglaterra


----------



## Pindik87 (10 Ago 2011)

bmbnct dijo:


> Acabo de intentar (estas dos ultimas horas) realizar una transferencia internacional desde BNP Paribas Francia y no se puede :8: :
> 
> *"Vous ne pouvez pas utiliser le service "Virement unitaire international" ainsi que la gestion des bénéficiaires internationaux pour le moment. Pour en savoir plus, veuillez contacter directement le Centre de Relations Clients."*
> 
> ¿Puede alguien que tenga cuenta intentarlo?



Corralito? :8:

Por otra parte, dejaros de memeces, si quiebra SG o algun otro de estos grandes bancos, el FGD no tiene suficientes fondos para satisfacer a todos sus clientes.


----------



## Gamu (11 Ago 2011)

japiluser dijo:


> Gamu si tienes pasta allí, escápalo deprisa!



Hace unas cuantas semanas que me lo huelo y ya he sacado de alli casi toda la pasta, mañana dejare a cero la cuenta. Por eso se lo del límite de 4000.

Lo de que BNP no deje hacer transferencias internacionales estoy seguro de que es más para evitar que los franceses se lleven la pasta a suiza (ya he dicho que es deporte nacional en Francia) que para evitar que nosotros nos la llevemos. 

En SG todavía dejan hacer transferencias internacionales a España. De hecho, no creo que sea legal impedir las transacciones dentro de la UE... si llamas a BNP, fijo que te hacen la transferencia.

En su momento elegi Francia no porque me dieran mas confi que Alemania u otros paises de la UE, sino porque en un plis me planto en mi oficina en la frontera y puedo pedir que me den todo el dinero en efectivo sin problemas. A eso si que no se pueden negar.


----------



## Gamu (11 Ago 2011)

Pindik87 dijo:


> Corralito? :8:
> 
> Por otra parte, dejaros de memeces, si quiebra SG o algun otro de estos grandes bancos, el FGD no tiene suficientes fondos para satisfacer a todos sus clientes.



Cierto, pero si que tiene para darle 10.000 a cada cliente, y los que tengan más ya veriamos cuando podrían sacarlo.


----------



## bmbnct (11 Ago 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> Hace unas cuantas semanas que me lo huelo y ya he sacado de alli casi toda la pasta, mañana dejare a cero la cuenta. Por eso se lo del límite de 4000.
> 
> Lo de que BNP no deje hacer transferencias internacionales estoy seguro de que es más para evitar que los franceses se lleven la pasta a suiza (ya he dicho que es deporte nacional en Francia) que para evitar que nosotros nos la llevemos.
> 
> ...



Hoy por la mañana seguía sin poder realizar transferencias internacionales a España; pero he contactado con ellos (por email) y me lo han solucionado.


----------



## imarri (14 Ago 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> Cierto, pero si que tiene para darle 10.000 a cada cliente, y los que tengan más ya veriamos cuando podrían sacarlo.



Hola Gamu, te he mandado un privado.Saludos


----------



## PepaPerez (29 Nov 2011)

Refloto el hilo para preguntar para preguntar si sabéis qué bancos y, sobre todo, qué cuentas para no residentes son las más interesantes en Francia (que cobren poco/nada por mantenimiento y transferencias internacionales). 
No me importa tener que ir a París a abrirla.


----------



## landasurf (29 Nov 2011)

PepaPerez dijo:


> Refloto el hilo para preguntar para preguntar si sabéis qué bancos y, sobre todo, qué cuentas para no residentes son las más interesantes en Francia (que cobren poco/nada por mantenimiento y transferencias internacionales).
> No me importa tener que ir a París a abrirla.



Creo recordar que el BNP-Paribas de Hendaia tenia una comision de mantenimiento de cuenta minima, unos 2 o 3 euros al mes. Y a la vez tenian un deposito que rentaba al 2%, siempre que metieses algo de dinero, no 2000 o 3000 euros, vamos. Todo esto hara cosa de un año, ahora mismo no se exactamente como estara el tema, pero no creo que haya variado mucho.


----------



## Amstrad (10 May 2012)

Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco pero en caso de salida de España del euro, corralito o madmaxes varios las cuentas de "*no residentes*" en Europa no servirían para escapar de la quema ya que de todas tiene constancia Hacienda española, ¿verdad?


----------



## Alxemi (10 May 2012)

Amstrad dijo:


> Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco pero en caso de salida de España del euro, corralito o madmaxes varios las cuentas de "*no residentes*" en Europa no servirían para escapar de la quema ya que de todas tiene constancia Hacienda española, ¿verdad?



si, tiene constancia pero, ¿que va a hacer?


----------



## Amstrad (10 May 2012)

Alxemi dijo:


> si, tiene constancia pero, ¿que va a hacer?



pues no sé, por ejemplo aprovechando el decreto ley de salida del euro convertir todo el capital de residentes españoles en la nueva moneda, con la complicidad de los gobiernos de nuestros amigos y socios comunitarios. o congelarlo. O imovilizarlo. O lo que quiera ¿no?


----------



## MUGALARI (10 May 2012)

Hombre segun lo que llames escapar de la quema.Tener una cuenta de manera legal no es ningun problema.Y el dinerillo siempre estara mas lejos de corralitos ,incautaciones patrioticas y demas desastres.Si se hunde el continente claro que no pero entonces no sera problema.De todas formas que mania con hacienda.Ellos no pueden repatriar tu dinero, ni obligarte a vender una casa en el extranjero o acciones para entregarselo a ellos.


----------



## nineu (18 Jun 2012)

Bancos franceses empiezan a atender a ahorradores vascos angustiados | País Vasco | EL PAÍS

*Bancos franceses empiezan a atender a ahorradores vascos angustiados*
Sucursales de Hendaya reciben una oleada de consultas para trasladar el dinero al país vecino
Mikel Ormazabal Hendaya 3 JUN 2012 - 00:31 CET

La creciente salida de capitales de España hacia el extranjero por el miedo a la crisis está hallando también un cercano refugio en Hendaya. Los bancos franceses con sucursal en la localidad fronteriza han empezado a recibir una oleada de consultas de ahorradores vascos y navarros que reconocen estar angustiados con la situación financiera que atraviesa España.

Acuden en su mayoría con la intención de trasladar su dinero a aquel país, en la creencia de que lo van a tener mejor resguardado que en un banco español. La atención a clientes llegados básicamente de Gipuzkoa, Bizkaia y Navarra se ha multiplicado sobre todo en las dos últimas semanas, tras estallar el escándalo de Bankia, aseguran responsables de varias entidades bancarias francesas. Y destacan que se trata de un fenómeno que nunca se había dado hasta ahora con esta magnitud, aunque no pueden cuantificar las operaciones que han podido cristalizar. “La gente que viene está preocupada y cree que trayendo sus ahorros a Francia los coloca en un lugar seguro”, afirma Juan Antonio Alcocer, director de Kutxabank Francia.

Las sucursales bancarias de Hendaya han notado en las últimas fechas un aumento en la apertura de cuentas de clientes españoles. Pero, sobre todo, lo que ha crecido de forma verdaderamente considerable son las peticiones de información de los trámites necesarios para alojar su capital en Francia. Así lo reconocieron responsables y empleados de cuatro entidades financieras consultadas anteayer en Hendaya por EL PAÍS, aunque solo Kutxabank aceptó que figurase su nombre.

Lo que está ocurriendo en Hendaya, una localidad fronteriza de 14.827 habitantes, de los que más de un tercio son de nacionalidad española, ejemplifica en una proporción ínfima los datos facilitados esta semana por el Banco de España sobre la masiva fuga de capitales del país en los últimos meses. En marzo salieron 66.200 millones de euros al exterior, casi el doble que en mayo de 2010, el techo hasta ahora. El hundimiento de Bankia, la desbocada subida de la prima de riesgo y la frivolidad con que algunos programas televisivos hablan del peligro de un corralito han alimentado esta situación, cree Alcocer.

Kutxabank Francia, que también cuenta con sedes en Bayona, Burdeos, Pau y Toulouse, ha llegado a recibir peticiones de clientes de Madrid, Barcelona, Málaga o Valencia a través de sus gestores en estas ciudades, aunque la mayoría son vascos y navarros. “Se han hecho muchas gestiones, aunque no sabemos cuántas prosperarán. Vienen muy preocupados”, reconoce su responsable. Y añade que la entidad intenta “aportar información y algo de raciocinio” para que el cliente “no tome la decisión por un impulso emocional. Nuestro mensaje es tranquilizador y realista”.

Responsables de otra sucursal, de sello francés, admiten estar sorprendidos con la afluencia de ahorradores españoles. “Parece que vienen de un país que va a entrar en guerra”, afirma un empleado. “En los últimos días estamos a tope con este tema. Da la sensación de que en el otro lado se ha instalado el pánico”. “Todo el dinero que dicen los periódicos que ha salido de España tiene que estar en algún lado”, apuntan fuentes de otra entidad. ¿En Hendaya? “En Hendaya también”, confiesan.

Hay quien ha decidido incluso cambiar su residencia a Francia, aunque se trata de “un caso muy puntual”. La mayoría acude con idea de trasladar su capital y depositarlo “al abrigo de lo que pueda pasar en España”, incide el director de Kutxabank Francia.

Este movimiento comenzó a apreciarse, con casos muy aislados, desde comienzos del año pasado, cuando la marca España fue empezando a perder prestigio. Las sucursales han constatado un fuerte repunte en las últimas fechas, aunque creen que esta fiebre es “exagerada” y no tiene “ninguna justificación”.

Se busca seguridad

Los ciudadanos que están acudiendo a Francia para trasladar su dinero a ese país no responden a un perfil concreto. “Vienen mayores y jóvenes, personas muy informadas y otras sin ninguna cultura financiera”, explica Juan Antonio Alcocer. Tanto son jubilados que quieren expatriar los ahorros de toda su vida, como clientes con mucho dinero que buscan “diversificar”. La gran mayoría pregunta siempre si su capital queda resguardado por el Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos, que en Francia está fijado en un límite de 100.000 euros por impositor, al igual que ocurre en España. La diferencia es que el dinero ingresado en un banco del país vecino, incluso en cuentas de Kutxabank, pasa a ser considerado euro francés —“euro residente en Francia”, en la terminología bancaria—, lo que dejaría ese capital a salvo de una hipotética posibilidad de que España abandonase esta moneda.

Quienes han dado este paso, asegura el responsable de Kutxabank en el país vecino, no lo han hecho movidos por un deseo de buscar rentabilidad a su dinero, sino “con la única intención de garantizar su seguridad y liquidez”.


----------



## 2x1 (27 Oct 2012)

Resubo el hilo, porque tengo algunas dudas.

Tengo pensado hacer un viaje de varios meses a Francia:

He pensado en la vía: La Caixa ----> Société Générale (tengo una cuenta en la Caixa)


Si los dos bancos tienen convenios:

¿Sabéis si será posible sacar dinero allí con mi tarjeta de débito?
¿Sabéis algo de las comisiones que cobran por sacar dinero en los cajeros?


En el supuesto de que consiga tener una dirección porque alquile una habitación (voy a ver qué tal está por allí el trabajo):

¿Cobran comisiones por las transferencias entre La Caixa y SG?

A ver si me podéis asesorar un poco con este tema porque no quiero que me sangren. Seguramente sepáis de otras posibilidades, estoy abierto a ellas aunque en principio esta es la más sencilla para mí y para quien me ingresaría el dinero desde España.

Saludos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Oct 2012)

nineu dijo:


> Bancos franceses empiezan a atender a ahorradores vascos angustiados | País Vasco | EL PAÍS
> 
> *Bancos franceses empiezan a atender a ahorradores vascos angustiados*
> Sucursales de Hendaya reciben una oleada de consultas para trasladar el dinero al país vecino
> ...



Es flipante que la gente lo haga ahora


----------



## Dickens (31 Oct 2012)

Hola, otro que se suma a la aventura de abrir una cuenta en Francia. Estoy pensando en mover mi dinero del Santander a un Banco frances de hendaya, lo que tengo claro es q no la movere a una sucursal de una española como la kutxa , caixa o lo que sea. Entre lo que vi q hay , creo que lo mas fuerte es BNP , aunque le acaban de bajar la nota. Alguien sabe mirar las calificaciones q hay sobre los bancos franceses?? entre en Moodys y S&P pero me lio. Tambien me interesa que no aya mantenimiento a partir de x cantidad y que no aya demasiadas comisiones a la hora de sacar el dinero del cajero o en el extranjero. En definitiva en mi caso busco el banco mas robusto posible sin demasiadas comisiones de mantenimiento o ninguno ,ni a la hora de usar cajeros o moverlo. No busco intereses ni cosas asi. Solo un banco seguro donde dejar dinero.


----------



## Thom son (4 Nov 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Es flipante que la gente lo haga ahora



¿Qué ha perdido la gente que lo hace ahora? 

¿Qué gano el que lo hizo antes? Porque por intereses no ganó mucho. Todo lo contrario. La de pasta que podríamos habernos ahorrado perder absteniendonos de seguir las recomendaciones de este y otros foros.

¿Qué podría haber sido de otra manera? Sí. Pero no lo fue.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Nov 2012)

Thom son dijo:


> ¿Qué ha perdido la gente que lo hace ahora?
> 
> ¿Qué gano el que lo hizo antes? Porque por intereses no ganó mucho. Todo lo contrario. La de pasta que podríamos habernos ahorrado perder absteniendonos de seguir las recomendaciones de este y otros foros.
> 
> ¿Qué podría haber sido de otra manera? Sí. Pero no lo fue.



Yo, tranquilidad, y ahora, más aún.


----------



## noviercas2010 (4 Nov 2012)

Yo tengo una cuenta desde hace dos años y medio en Hendaya y, por ahora, tan contento, aunque tampoco tengo un pastizal allí, no llego a las cinco cifras.


----------



## Dickens (8 Nov 2012)

Alguien me recomienda uno de los bancos de hendaya(que sea frances, no sucursal de una española) me gustaria un banco solido que no cobre muchos intereses o nada por mantenimiento y sacar o mover dinero. No me importa que no me den intereses.


----------



## Dickens (8 Nov 2012)

correccion ¨que no cobre muchas comisiones o nada por mantenimiento y sacar o mover dinero¨


----------



## ZPla (22 Nov 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Yo, tranquilidad, y ahora, más aún.



¿Alguna entidad recomendada?

Un kutxabankero cercano me ha pedido que a ver si le miro algo en Kutxabank Francia, pero ya puestos igual hay algo más interesante.

Sobre todo porque en caso de problemas no sé cómo de fiable será una entidad española aunque esté en suelo francés.


----------



## Thom son (22 Nov 2012)

Una entidad española en suelo francés ofrece las mismas garantías que cualquier otra entidad française. Responde el FGD francés. Pero, si en lugar de una cajita quieres un banco, date una vuelta por París y ve al BBVA.


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Nov 2012)

ZPla dijo:


> ¿Alguna entidad recomendada?
> 
> Un kutxabankero cercano me ha pedido que a ver si le miro algo en Kutxabank Francia, pero ya puestos igual hay algo más interesante.
> 
> Sobre todo porque en caso de problemas no sé cómo de fiable será una entidad española aunque esté en suelo francés.



Pues acaban de quitarle a Francia la AAA, por lo que en breve empezarán a sacudirle a ella. Pero no olvidemos que Francia está mejor que España.

Vamos poco a poco a eseto: creo que antes en Francia que en España, pero antes en otros paises antes que en Francia.


----------



## quaver (22 Nov 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Pues acaban de quitarle a Francia la AAA, por lo que en breve empezarán a sacudirle a ella. Pero no olvidemos que Francia está mejor que España.
> 
> Vamos poco a poco a eseto: creo que antes en Francia que en España, pero antes en otros paises antes que en Francia.



En Francia todavía queda mucho ahorro, con el aumento del límite de "livret A" y "ldd (livret de développement durable)", sólo en octubre se aumentaron estos depósitos en 21.300 M€.

Livret A : dépôts en forte augmentation suite au relèvement des plafonds - PatrimoineGestion.com : gestion de patrimoine


----------



## Orson (7 Ene 2013)

*cuenta en francia*

Hola que tal, hace algun tiempo que os leo y por fin he ingresado en el foro y queria preguntarle si finalmente alguien consiguió abrirse la cuenta en francia con la caixa en la Societe Generale, llevo tiempo pensando abrirla ya que por motivos personales tengo que irme allí, sé que con la caixa existe o existia esa opcion pero no se que costes tiene de mantenimiento mensual y si al no tener de momento direccion en francia hace inviable la cuenta, quiero decir creo que al parecer hay que hacer acto de presencia en alguna sucursal de la S.G y dar una direccion en francia, (un justificatif de domicilie) paa poder abrir la cuenta de residente, o no es necesario, gracias, y un saludo, juan


----------



## juan35 (5 Mar 2013)

Abierta cuenta en banque postale, en oficina en Hendaya. 

Ahora ya no es necesario vivir en Francia. Piden solo recibo de agua, luz..... de tu residencia en España.

S2


----------



## p1p0 (16 May 2013)

Hola,

Yo me pasé el otro día por LCL Hendaya y me pidieron:

DNI.
Un recibo donde se vea la residencia.
Última declaración de la renta ?¿!?¿

Y me exigían contratar una mastercard a un coste de 3 leuros mensuales.

Salí de allí por patas.

¿Alguien sabe de algún banco que permita abrir una cuenta de ahorro SIN ningún tipo de gasto?

Saludos.


----------



## Julespe 2 (9 Jun 2013)

*juan 35*

Hola juan35, te importaría decir si pediste cita en Hendaya y si hablaban en español. Gracias


----------



## juan35 (9 Jun 2013)

Julespe 2 dijo:


> Hola juan35, te importaría decir si pediste cita en Hendaya y si hablaban en español. Gracias



Si, pedi cita y la directora hablaba bastante bien español. S2


----------



## KUTRONIO (9 Jun 2013)

p1p0 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo me pasé el otro día por LCL Hendaya y me pidieron:
> 
> ...



¿Tú de donde vienes? ¿de MARTE o así?

El infantilismo entre los hispanistanis cada vez es más preocupante


----------



## Riemann (11 Jun 2013)

p1p0 dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe de algún banco que permita abrir una cuenta de ahorro SIN ningún tipo de gasto?
> 
> Saludos.



Lo estoy gestionando con Cortal Consors y tanto la cuenta corriente como la libreta de ahorro son gratis.


----------

